# Poll: What model for the next AS build off??



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not prepaired to host a buildoff, but am curious what saw would most be interested in.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets make a 7900 for my first choice, 460 for my second choice, and 440 for my third choice.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 21, 2011)

Toss up, 660, Or husky Muscle 2100-2101


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Toss up, 660, Or husky Muscle 2100-2101


 
I have been mildly intrigued by the 2100. That might be fun. I hate to see how the prices would be driven up on these though.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it would be VERY interesting to see what everybody can do with Mini-Mac's...just sayin


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I think it would be VERY interesting to see what everybody can do with Mini-Mac's...just sayin


 
Count me you out, you sadist, lol


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah man. Thought it would be nice to see something different, not as new age, but not an antique. Kind of vintage, but can run with any moder muscle on the block. Also at the time it was built it was built to be the best, and last. Even in today's standard's. So the question is how much can you improve something built so well. Thought you might like that Brad.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jun 21, 2011)

Stratos are the future. Why not see what some builders can do with a strato?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2011)

Somebody mentioned in a similar thread as this one, that a Mac 10 10 or a Homey xl12/sxlao build off would be neat. I'd love to see the Homey xl12. That saw has prolly cut more wood than any other. Sure, it's not a 14K saw, but parts are everywhere, and best of all cheap. :msp_thumbup:

I don't think many have woods ported these saws.... at least recently. It would be a fresh start for many. 

I guess whoever is willing to do the hosting, would get to make the call. I imagine it was a lot of work this past one.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 21, 2011)

*Wild Thing.*

Seriously. 

As anybody who's run Farley9n's Wild Things and other tiny Poulan derivatives will attest: these lousy hunks of junk can be made to run surprisingly well. 

How long? Who cares! These are GTG bragging rights we're talking about here!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I think it would be VERY interesting to see what everybody can do with Mini-Mac's...just sayin


 
Dammit. You beat me to it. Nobody wants a REAL challenge I guess...:jester:



Arrowhead said:


> Somebody mentioned in a similar thread as this one, that a Mac 10 10 or a Homey xl12/sxlao build off would be neat. I'd love to see the Homey xl12. That saw has prolly cut more wood than any other. Sure, it's not a 14K saw, but parts are everywhere, and best of all cheap. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I don't think many have woods ported these saws.... at least recently. It would be a fresh start for many.
> 
> I guess whoever is willing to do the hosting, would get to make the call. I imagine it was a lot of work this past one.


 

That would be cool. The whole hotrod modern saw thing has been done. I also like that those are common saws that wouldn't be "in danger" of having prices driven up, or being pushed closer to extinction like many of the "big ticket" classic saws.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 21, 2011)

JMO, a 60cc or bigger would be more fun to run. :msp_biggrin: Preferably 70cc or bigger. 

But also something that is easy to get hold of. It seems like a 440 or 460 build would be easy for people who want to build thier saws from parts. Parts and whole running saws are everywhere.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 21, 2011)

A cheap saw that would let anyone afford to play would be the old 028 Stihl, millions of them out there, never have read much about what modding can for them. You can easily buy them for 100-150.00 about anywhere.
Brad you ever ported one? If so does it improve them much?

I like to see the 460 or 261, but it prohibits a lot of guys from partcipating due to saw cost.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 21, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> A cheap saw that would let anyone afford to play would be the old 028 Stihl, millions of them out there, never have read much about what modding can for them. You can easily buy them for 100-150.00 about anywhere.
> Brad you ever ported one? If so does it improve them much?
> 
> I like to see the 460 or 261, but it prohibits a lot of guys from partcipating due to saw cost.


 
Hey, I kinda' like the 028 idea...












ps, Jody Poor from Lancaster says "Hi" Brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2011)

I just sold a cherry 028 Wood Boss. It's setting on the door step waiting for pickup from UPS.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 21, 2011)

Mini Mac was my first thought also.

XL12, would be interesting to see what can be done with one of the best saws ever made.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 21, 2011)

Hay Brad when you guys decide to do the XL12 buildoff holler at me. I have a Blue XLAO.




Homelite Super XL by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## caleath (Jun 21, 2011)

Would be a shame to use up all those saws but there were tons made

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 21, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I think it would be VERY interesting to see what everybody can do with Mini-Mac's...just sayin


 
Punt the Mini-Macs!

But your avatar is better than ProMac610's!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

Norm I wouldn't want to do a 2100 buildoff. They're too hard to come by good cylinders already. 

It doesn't really matter to me what it is. I would prefer to stay 70cc and up so it would be interesting to have and run. I don't want to buy a small saw just for a buildoff. The 460s seem to be easier to find in my area used. Big huskies are almost non existant. the 7900 no one even knows they build saws. A strato saw wouldn't be too bad I don't guess. The 441 and 372 x torq are the same cc.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 21, 2011)

Most any saw would be fun and interesting.

But count me in for a 346 build off. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GA_Boy (Jun 21, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Mini Mac was my first thought also.



Those things are utter garbage. I got parts from two that you can HAVE for the price of shipping. Let me know before the trash can in the garage goes out.

I'd like to see a 60cc build off.


----------



## TK (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe do a CC class buildoff, not a certain model buildoff? Anything designated for XXcc's gets an entrance?


----------



## wyk (Jun 21, 2011)

It wouldn't be cheap, not even close, but I would be curious to see some 80-90cc saws in real wood for a build-off. That's where you are going to see some major differences in times. An ms660/066 build off, for 36" bars, with target wood in the 32"+ range would be something to see.


----------



## CJ1 (Jun 21, 2011)

If a 346 was done, I probably could be talked into buying one and having it modded. I do know for a fact that I don't like a stock one. The 372 still is the first one out of the shoot, even more so now that it is modded. CJ


----------



## nmurph (Jun 21, 2011)

346---fun, relatively cheap, lots of interest, lots of potential
288---classic feller's saw, terrific exhaust sound
7900---big out of the box!!


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in for a 7900 build off


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 21, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Maybe do a CC class buildoff, not a certain model buildoff? Anything designated for XXcc's gets an entrance?



This /\ sounds good. Maybe make allowances for a few CCs difference?


----------



## nmurph (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope. I like the same-saw format. That keeps the field on equal footing to start.


----------



## showrguy (Jun 21, 2011)

wyk said:


> It wouldn't be cheap, not even close, but I would be curious to see some 80-90cc saws in real wood for a build-off. That's where you are going to see some major differences in times. An ms660/066 build off, for 36" bars, with target wood in the 32"+ range would be something to see.


 
i agree 100 %...........just happen to have a sweet looking hardly used 660 sitting around waiting..
how many times can i vote ??? hehehehe


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 21, 2011)

Stihl 029/MS290. 

Cheap, easy to come by, parts availability is easy. 

or Husky 350 same reasoning there.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jun 21, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Stihl 029/MS290.
> 
> Cheap, easy to come by, parts availability is easy.
> 
> or Husky 350 same reasoning there.


 
:agree2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

as nmurph has said you have to keep the build on the same chassis of saw or your not comparing apples to apples. were testing building skills against each other using the same platform. it is hard to do that if your all building different saws. if your racing a certain cube class then its run what you brung. if your doing a build off you have to have rules and everyone uses the same case,carb ,cylinder etc. to keep it a level field. but what do i know


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd say the 50cc range...just what I enjoy running the most as a home firewood cutter. Model doesn't matter, Dolmar, Husky, Stihl.


----------



## wyk (Jun 21, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> as nmurph has said you have to keep the build on the same chassis of saw or your not comparing apples to apples. were testing building skills against each other using the same platform. it is hard to do that if your all building different saws. if your racing a certain cube class then its run what you brung. if your doing a build off you have to have rules and everyone uses the same case,carb ,cylinder etc. to keep it a level field. but what do i know


 
I guess if it is a build-off, those would be the rules. Even so, I would find it far more interesting to see a class of saws. Afterall, as we saw with the last buildoff, there isn't gonna be a huge difference when using the same chassis. But I would think the results would be all over the place if we did a 50cc shootout VS a Dolmar 5100 shootout. Also, a lot more saws may show up as well. Just saying...


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

I really think 25 saws is plenty enough to test seeing it took about w hours of non stop testing. Ptjeep and carl were busy as could be for that time swapping bars and chains.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 21, 2011)

Not a saw builder but think a Homie XL12 Super would be a good choice.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

i agree mike 20 -25 saws are plenty enough.


----------



## edisto (Jun 21, 2011)

I still say we need a leaf blower buildoff...


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 21, 2011)

edisto said:


> I still say we need a leaf blower buildoff...


 
I thought there was enough hot air flowing around this joint..........































gotta watch that scotch.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Jun 21, 2011)

MS 460 or MS361 I would be more interested in the 361, it is a good size firewood saw and lord knows we have a lot of firewood haulers in this site.


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 21, 2011)

I think a xl-12 build off would be really cool because of their popularity and history but i dont think many saw builders will be to eager to do those older saws. I vote for 066/660's with 36" bars. What ever is picked should be something fairly common and easily accessible to parts/whole saws.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

440/440/440/440/440/440/440/440/440


----------



## promac850 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mini Macs!!!!!! 

Port them, polish them, and run the hell out of them!!

***Many may just walk away after this suggestion...


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> 440/440/440/440/440/440/440/440/440


 
You going to just use 50mm topends on them?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually, I think the 290/029 idea is pretty cool. It also puts the focus on timing and porting instead of who has the best machinist.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

id go straight up 440 no hybrids or big bores. got to make it a challenge. the hybrids are easy power the straight up 440 takes a little more thought.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

That does make for more of a challenge. I might know where a project 044 is.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

my last 440 left with cowboyvet sat. i would have to get one too. but i wouldnt have a clue where to start ona 440 build


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

I've only seen the inside of one 440 out of 4 I had. It turned out pretty good but not as good as a 372.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 21, 2011)

one thing about building ms440's is there are a blue million of them out there and with the one year production run it would allow guys to build a nice one up to keep. you would have a saw with good value after your done and the 440 is a good work saw for any size wood and any occasion.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 21, 2011)

I vote 3400 Poulan!!!

They are EVERYWHERE...cheap and solid.
I'd love to see what you guys could do with that!


Mike


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 21, 2011)

I vote 7900. 
Anybody who doesn't want to pay for one can get a beat up 6401 Makita and a factory 7900 top end for under $500.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 21, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> I vote 7900.
> Anybody who doesn't want to pay for one can get a beat up 6401 Makita and a factory 7900 top end for under $500.


 
I haven't been able to find one yet. The home depots around here don't rent so I can't drive and get one.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 21, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I vote 3400 Poulan!!!
> 
> They are EVERYWHERE...cheap and solid.
> I'd love to see what you guys could do with that!
> ...


 
I have one and would throw it into the ring. :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 21, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I have one and would throw it into the ring. :msp_smile:


 
Me two.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I vote 3400 Poulan!!!
> 
> They are EVERYWHERE...cheap and solid.
> I'd love to see what you guys could do with that!
> ...


 
I like that idea or the XL12. They both fit my budget. CHEAP!


----------



## wendell (Jun 21, 2011)

I vote 395 or 346 as those are the two I have left to do!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mdavlee, What if the cylinder was good to start with? Beside's they are out there, and among the best cylinder's made. These one's I thought could be cleaned up, not like modern disposable one's. It is already built like , well my opinion the best. I t would be hard to build it better. Nothing cheaply made about it. It's too bad husky dropped that cc class. In my opinion that's what they should shoot for to compete with the 660. That would be a build. A 99cc 395. Make it nimble like the 660, but with the 99cc, like the 2100. You got a saw!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 22, 2011)

*Mini Saw*

I say why all the bashing of the mini macs? I will take any and all free mini macs:msp_biggrin: Those darn things are tough and really ballzy for there size.I am going overhaul one of mine and am thinking about polishing the jug a wee bit. We have never done a top handle hot saw yet why not do a mini mac hot saw there is ton of these little buggers


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 22, 2011)

*Husqvarna 455!*

The saw that everybody think is a dog! A chance to show how fast a strato, plastic clamshell saw can be! And let's keep the strato design working!


----------



## Terry Syd (Jun 22, 2011)

Boskaerm, now that is a cool idea. The're cheap, readily available and would test a builder's ability to build a strato saw. The clamshell design would preclude any trick milling of cylinders and pistons, so it would be a build that anyone could do - and applicable for the average chainsaw user. 

A build off of a contemporary design that would have application for the future.

However, having built a clamshell strato, I would have to allow unlimited discretion for the carburetor in the rules for the build off.


----------



## masculator (Jun 22, 2011)

I reckon it should be an 034 build off! Mine wins! it screams! I am stihl running way rich and am pulling LOTS more revs than it ever has and it was always a screamer. can hardly get it to 2 stroke! and it is stock except for the piston and the port job I gave it, which was nothing extreme.


----------



## masculator (Jun 22, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mdavlee, What if the cylinder was good to start with? Beside's they are out there, and among the best cylinder's made. These one's I thought could be cleaned up, not like modern disposable one's. It is already built like , well my opinion the best. I t would be hard to build it better. Nothing cheaply made about it. It's too bad husky dropped that cc class. In my opinion that's what they should shoot for to compete with the 660. That would be a build. A 99cc 395. Make it nimble like the 660, but with the 99cc, like the 2100. You got a saw!


 
No way is a 395 as nimble as a 660 and honestly making it 99 cc isn't going to make it quicker unless you start cutting more than 40 inch cookies!


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 22, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Boskaerm, now that is a cool idea. The're cheap, readily available and would test a builder's ability to build a strato saw. The clamshell design would preclude any trick milling of cylinders and pistons, so it would be a build that anyone could do - and applicable for the average chainsaw user.
> 
> A build off of a contemporary design that would have application for the future.
> 
> However, having built a clamshell strato, I would have to allow unlimited discretion for the carburetor in the rules for the build off.


 
Sorry, but I don't understand what you say about the carburettor?


----------



## masculator (Jun 22, 2011)

I stihl say 034 should be the build, no 036 tops, just what you can do with the 46 mm piston and cylinder. only the standard zama or tilly carb. standard exhaust modified within reason I.E. no more than 85 percent exhaust area than that of the exhaust port, no protrusions more than 3/4 inch, and must have a working spark arrestor setup. Basically suitable for working in the forest without breaching forestry rules. lets see how good you all are!


----------



## Terry Syd (Jun 22, 2011)

Boskaerm, the carb issue has to do with the EPA limits on emissions. The stratos are usually set up so that the strato timing is longer than the intake timing. Further, the carbs are usually rather small so that there is a strong bias of fresh air in the cylinder from the strato system compared to the amount of mixture that come in through the carb/intake port.

I found that by matching the timing of the strato and intake port that it gives the maximum potential for flow while maximising the base compression of the intake system.

If you then maximise the intake flow with a larger carb your time/area of the strato/intake system is WAY higher than any conventional two-stroke engine.


----------



## edisto (Jun 22, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Stratos are the future. Why not see what some builders can do with a strato?


 
An excellent idea...I'll bet it would spread the field a little more. No established "rules of thumb" to follow. The 455 idea appeals to me too, because I couldn't afford to play if it were a more expensive model.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 22, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Toss up, 660, Or husky Muscle 2100-2101


 
:agree2::agree2:
That would be kool:msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

Great a 1100-2100-2101 build off. Ill be hosting, and all you fellas can send them out to my new P.O. box. Then sadly, the day after the GTG, I will be retiring from this site 

I dont see that series being good for a build off. Around here those saws seem to be made of the "unobtanium"

455s are plenty, 10-10s, XLs, Mini Macs


----------



## Terry Syd (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, and the 455 has transfer port covers, so if you want to change the transfer timing, area or angle of discharge, it doesn't take expensive porting tools to do it - you could use a set of needle files.


----------



## edisto (Jun 22, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Yeah, and the 455 has transfer port covers, so if you want to change the transfer timing, area or angle of discharge, it doesn't take expensive porting tools to do it - you could use a set of needle files.


 
Sounding better all the time!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 22, 2011)

little possum said:


> Great a 1100-2100-2101 build off. Ill be hosting, and all you fellas can send them out to my new P.O. box. Then sadly, the day after the GTG, I will be retiring from this site
> 
> I dont see that series being good for a build off. Around here those saws seem to be made of the "unobtanium"
> 
> 455s are plenty, 10-10s, XLs, Mini Macs


 
Yeah the 1100/2100 series are unheard of in my area also. I think it would be better to use a saw that's been around awhile and there's plenty of parts laying around for them.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 22, 2011)

Where are y'all finding all of these Poulan 3400s? About the only place I see them is on feePay, certainly not locally.


----------



## morewood (Jun 22, 2011)

Why not the Husky 51/55 series. Really cheap to work on.

Shea

My 3400 was given to me. I didn't even have to look.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 22, 2011)

edisto said:


> An excellent idea...I'll bet it would spread the field a little more. No established "rules of thumb" to follow. The 455 idea appeals to me too, because I couldn't afford to play if it were a more expensive model.


 
That goes for me too, and many others I'm sure. The 346, 660, 7900 are all great saws, but expensive to buy just to see if you can make the fastest one. If that's the case, winning is winning... who cares if it's a $100 saw or a $1100 saw. 

I say lets do something different. Something cheap or vintage. I'm kinda tired of the same old 346-7900 "look how fast my saw is".


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 22, 2011)

morewood said:


> Why not the Husky 51/55 series. Really cheap to work on.
> 
> Shea


 
We would have to have a rule of no closed transfer cylinders because once again they are made of unobtainium.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 22, 2011)

How 'bout a 166 comp.?

We could hold it up in Mahthahs Vinyahd (seems Lee owns 50% of 'em)

Sure wouldn't need to worry about too many contestants eh? (not like say a Mac 10-10 build-off?)


----------



## shwinecat (Jun 22, 2011)

As mentioned by several the number of builds should be limited for the type of inviroment they are being tested. I also feel the build should be on a saw that would be used in the field. I voted for the 440-460 but after viewing the threads would like to go back and change it to the 7900 build off. They are hard to show big gains on and would challenge the field. I also love to cut with this saw.

These GTGs are setting the stage for the "big show" and I cannot believe no one has mentioned it. I see in the future a hay days (the largest snowmobile swap ever) type get together for chainsaws. I just hope when this takes place I don't have to fly to the show every year. It would allow the big venders and swappers to get together. Instead of grass drags it will be ported saw races with multiple sizes and sanctions so it becomes competative. This would take chainsaws and porting to the next level. I know there are some payoffs for getting this big and commercialized but there are some big benifits also. I feel having the ability to meet with the Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, and other main manufacters in person to vioce your concerns and wanted improvements would be awesome.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2011)

shwinecat said:


> These GTGs are setting the stage for the "big show" and I cannot believe no one has mentioned it. I see in the future a hay days (the largest snowmobile swap ever) type get together for chainsaws. I just hope when this takes place I don't have to fly to the show every year. It would allow the big venders and swappers to get together. Instead of grass drags it will be ported saw races with multiple sizes and sanctions so it becomes competative. This would take chainsaws and porting to the next level. I know there are some payoffs for getting this big and commercialized but there are some big benifits also. I feel having the ability to meet with the Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, and other main manufacters in person to vioce your concerns and wanted improvements would be awesome.


 
Plenty of races like this around the country. It's a whole other ball game though. 

Count me out on any clamshell build. If I'm going to build a saw, it would have to be something I'm actually interested in and might keep.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 22, 2011)

i think a work saw is considered to be something you can work with and make a living. i wont be building anything that a timber cutter wouldnt be using.


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Plenty of races like this around the country. It's a whole other ball game though.
> 
> Count me out on any clamshell build. If I'm going to build a saw, it would have to be something I'm actually interested in and might keep.


 
How about big bore 346xp's? Put some rules in the build that they must have full wraps and 28" bars and be put in 48" of Fir:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wdZ3Xm-46cQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2011)

Big bore 346? I wonder what he's using for a P&C.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 22, 2011)

There are several people on here that can't/won't shell out several hundred dollars just to build a saw for this event. In the last one I think I had a total of $140 in my JRed 2171 and that was even after buying a new chinese cylinder kit. I know it didn't finish well, but I enjoyed building it and learned an awful lot for the next go round.

When you start talking about building a saw that is _not that common_ such as the 7900 or Stihl 660 (they don't grow on trees around here) I as several others will be priced out of the show. 

If the build off is based on a saw that could be aquired and modified for ~$300 then this will fit some of our budgets much better.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 22, 2011)

Super pro 81.

Mcculloch 795.

Mcculloch 797. 


MOD those. Or any 80, 100, and 123 cc Mccs. .


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

Title says for the next build off. Not worksaw build off. These cheaper saws kinda gets everybody else involved that didnt have the 300$+ to find and build a 372. And not everybody actually needs a worksaw. 
Just a good fun thread on AS, instead of the usual ranting/raving and bellyachin.


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Big bore 346? I wonder what he's using for a P&C.


 
I wouldn't dwell too long on it - it's likely witchcraft.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 22, 2011)

lol Thats not a 346.............


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 22, 2011)

little possum said:


> Title says for the next build off. Not worksaw build off. These cheaper saws kinda gets everybody else involved that didnt have the 300$+ to find and build a 372. And not everybody actually needs a worksaw.
> Just a good fun thread on AS, instead of the usual ranting/raving and bellyachin.


 
:agree2: I have all the work saws I need. Lets have fun with something out of the norm.


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2011)

smokinj said:


> lol Thats not a 346.............


 
Is it?


<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OD1WrSrQWo8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## smokinj (Jun 22, 2011)

wyk said:


> Is it?
> 
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OD1WrSrQWo8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





That one is High rev'er that other is a toqure Monster!


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> :agree2: I have all the work saws I need. Lets have fun with something out of the norm.


 Kinda like the Wildthing builds... It was something fun and cheap. I still have lots I could do to mine, but a good widen on the ports and muffler mod made a good little saw.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 22, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> :agree2: I have all the work saws I need. Lets have fun with something out of the norm.


 
I agree, I have all the ported work saws I'll ever need, that is why I'm having fun with learning the alky saw stuff.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 22, 2011)

wyk said:


> How about big bore 346xp's? Put some rules in the build that they must have full wraps and 28" bars and be put in 48" of Fir:



That's an early 346OE with a 'big bore kit'?
Built in 2005, before they had any 346NE parts to work with?

First time I've seen a guy wearing an ax, wedge pouch, Spencer tape, and fallers' hat cut for six minutes without ever looking up.


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> That's an early 346OE with a 'big bore kit'?
> Built in 2005, before they had any 346NE parts to work with?
> 
> First time I've seen a guy wearing an ax, wedge pouch, Spencer tape, and fallers' hat cut for six minutes without ever looking up.


 
The guy in the vid builds saws, so he likely made parts work for it. I think it is 2mm over with a hot port job. The chain is also aggressive as well. I personally wouldn't pretend to tell him how to do his job after seeing his vids. But that's just me. Maybe he likes to catch limbs on his helmet and not his face? *shrug* He also has a 372xp with a 390xp top end on it in his vids as well. That thing keeps trying to grenade it seems, tho.

Here he is swinging a Fir nearly 180* of it's lean without a rope or wedges.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tbN1sKN7IlI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## smokinj (Jun 22, 2011)

wyk said:


> The guy in the vid builds saws, so he likely made parts work for it. I think it is 2mm over with a hot port job. The chain is also aggressive as well. I personally wouldn't pretend to tell him how to do his job after seeing his vids. But that's just me. Maybe he likes to catch limbs on his helmet and not his face? *shrug* He also has a 372xp with a 390xp top end on it in his vids as well. That thing keeps trying to grenade it seems, tho.
> 
> Here he is swinging a Fir nearly 180* of it's lean without a rope or wedges.
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tbN1sKN7IlI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




That is impressive to say the least.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 22, 2011)

wyk said:


> How about big bore 346xp's? Put some rules in the build that they must have full wraps and 28" bars and be put in 48" of Fir:
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wdZ3Xm-46cQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>








*346??? 28" bar??? WTF??????

He's workin' his ash off....


This is how you cut a tree...*




<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2x7MXn5zuEw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 22, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2x7MXn5zuEw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That's the young fella from the Sarah Palin show, right?
His name is Pat. Nice guy, doesn't post here much.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 22, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> That's the young fella from the Sarah Palin show, right?
> Pat? Pete? I think his name is Pat. Nice guy, doesn't post here much.


 
I love the pan over to the dog. The dog's just chillin' watchin the top of the tree, like he's done it a million times


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 22, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> That's the young fella from the Sarah Palin show, right?
> Pat? Pete? I think his name is Pat. Nice guy, doesn't post here much.


 
He is a member here, Greenwedge.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 22, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I love the pan over to the dog. The dog's just chillin' watchin the top of the tree, like he's done it a million times



Judging from the white on his muzzle, he has done it a million times. 

Here's the thread he (Pat, not the dog) started about having Sarah run his saw on TV. Too bad it got politicized. 
Anyway, his saw (660?) takes a big tree down a lot faster than a built 346. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/political-views/159211.htm


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 22, 2011)

You sure you guys don't want to use these for the next buildoff?


----------



## edisto (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the strato idea, but the downside is affordability. I also don't want to bother messing with a 50 cc saw.

Why not something like a 272? No shortage of 61, 268, 272 and 630 carcasses around. I'm partial to that family of saws, but I'm sure there are other families that would fit the bill.


----------



## zogger (Jun 22, 2011)

*well, those are all nice....*

..but how about a po guy saw instead? Something like those refurb small huskies? I don't mean junk, just something affordable and common. Those pro saws get spendy just to start with...see how much you builders can get out of a "home owner" class saw.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 22, 2011)

most builders wont port a homeowner type saw,nothing wrong with them they have there place.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 22, 2011)

With the 066/660 isn't there alot of different barrel configurations where one might be more desirable over another if your chasing times?

There might be plenty of 066/660's kickin around, but not so much the desirable barrel.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 22, 2011)

i have an 066 round top with one of those good non decomp older style cylinders already ported and ready to go. they are good runners with the old cylinder thats for sure


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 22, 2011)

The new 660 with the stihl cylinder doesn't seem to have what carls junk 066 has. I think I forgot to run your 066 down there terry. I did run prestons in the same log with durands 395.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 22, 2011)

my 066 is a tad stronger than prestons,same port work just the older cylinder on mine


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 22, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> most builders wont port a homeowner type saw,nothing wrong with them they have there place.


 
Yea, just would'nt be as fun as a 440 or 460 either. 

It just seems that theres so many 440 and 460 parts and parts saws laying around that one could be put together for little of nothing. Plus it would make a nice worksaw when finished.


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The new 660 with the stihl cylinder doesn't seem to have what carls junk 066 has. I think I forgot to run your 066 down there terry. I did run prestons in the same log with durands 395.


 I wanted to run that 660 against the DN660



Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea, just would'nt be as fun as a 440 or 460 either.
> 
> It just seems that theres so many 440 and 460 parts and parts saws laying around that one could be put together for little of nothing. Plus it would make a nice worksaw when finished.


 Wanna send me a few parts saws?  Those things might as well be gold around here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Masculator I dindn't say the 395 was as nimble. I said if it was as nimble as a 660. Got a 660 in my shed. I ran the 066's before most people heard of em. Actually since they first came out exactly. 99cc wouldn't do anything? My 2101 has more torque than my newer 660. If husky re-invented it, brought back the 99cc engine, with a lighter, and nimble like the 660 frame, and feel, and balance it would be hard to beat. Mdavlee, the 2101 has been around, maybe not there but husky had a 066 before Stihl, and that was it. Stihl had the 056, when the 2101 was out. I have credited both numerous time's. Love both. Know the history of both. Own both. Dont want to offend anybody, but it is frustrating when people just slap down, an Idea to throw out there's, seem's to happen alot. Dont want to build off one that's cool, but give credit where it is due. It earned it's stripe's along time ago, and still will run with anything out there, and beat most of em. Norm....


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

Norm I dont think Mdavlee was puttin down the 2100 series. Just sayin it would be limited to as who could actually enter the build. Id love to see it, heck I just want to run one, but that would make me want one worse 
Parts especially good top ends dont seem to come around often or cheap. 
But Id love to see them come out with another run of 2101s!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank's for the like Mitch! I hear ya little possum. The cylinder's, and top end I have been told are among the best built, and can be re-used alot of the time. I just think something more complex is more interesting. Not a dime a dozen thing you know what I mean:msp_rolleyes: But im pretty easy. Would like to hear more idea's. To tell you the truth I dont think other than, shed a couple lb's, or add anti vibe's. There is not much that need's improving:msp_tongue: You would think husky watching the Stihl sale's skyrocket, alot due to the 660, that they would do some thinking. LOL! 99cc comeback probably never happen. Hell Ill put a 395 in my lineup!uttahere2:


----------



## wendell (Jun 23, 2011)

It probably doesn't make much difference. Now that the idea has taken off, I'm sure over the next 5 years there is going to be a build off for every saw type. So, not to fret, your saw is coming soon. The question is simply which saw will be next.


----------



## Double A (Jun 23, 2011)

How bout we build something that'll make your putter flutter!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice work Double A!! Dennis and his boy are OK, it just takes a few years to learn that they bark loud and often, but when it comes down to it they build class A saws from top to bottom. More than anything they have fun getting us little guys all wound up.:msp_tongue:

BTW 7900!!


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd still like to see a red hot little 028, they would make killer firewood cutters. Cheap and more than plentiful, supers already have the little pop up. The 361 has my second vote, lots of 361's already owned by guys on here. I'd guess modded they would walk on a stock 440. Just think Terry, when you get old and grey like me, with a hot li'l 361 you could fall one handed holding the cane in the other hand. Lot's of 460's on here as well, a well ported 460 should make a 660 run and hide, that would be a fun saw to see the results on.
Lots of possibilities, I prolly sold the 660 to soon.lol I couldn't keep gas in it stock, I'd hate to see one that's had a wicked porting job. You would need to carry 10 gallon of mix a day for the thing.

Has anyone ported a lowly 028 to see what see would do? It's just a great old saw that so many cut their teeth on, kinda like the XL-12 a timeless classic. Built like a saw should be, to last a lifetime.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not really a big fan of the 361, as a 359 can be made to outrun most ported 361's and at a lower cost IMHO.


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

Personally I'd love to see a 7900 build - in saying that though I can see the issues with cost but I'd be in with a couple of saws. Well not exactly in but I'd post a few over to the states. What I'd love to see is a small, current model, homeowner Poulan build off or something along those lines. Can you imagine the crap after an older saw model build off as many have mentioned?

My P&C had more hours on it...
I couldn't get my compression up...
It really should have had a carby kit...

etc etc. I think by choosing older saw models there would be far too many variables.

I reckon a cheaparsed homeowner saw build would be awesome. Everybody could buy one new and they'd all be on the same playing field. More fun than functional but I reckon it'd be great 

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't disagree at all, Brad has shown what a 359 can do, just not very many of them owned by members on AS. Gobs of the cancer curing 361 owners on here.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Porting small saws is boring, Like the winners with their turboed 4 cylinders bragging about beating na 8 cylinders when all the 8 cylinder has to do is go out and put 3 times the 4 bangers turbo under the hood running low boost and all of the sudden the "fast" 4 banger is more like a briggs & stratton 5hp go cart. Then again if your race track is small, you would likely never get past the excitement the 4 banger provided. I would really like to see a 7 cube saw ported from mild to wild with shakedowns in between. Long bars, efficient chains, big wood, yea that sounds like something worth reading fo sho. .


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 23, 2011)

Double A said:


> How bout we build something that'll make your putter flutter!


 
yeah thats not going to do much......invisbale chain...sprocket only has 1 tooth....no carb....no pipe....but it does sure _look_ fast


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 23, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Porting small saws is boring, Like the winners with their turboed 4 cylinders bragging about beating na 8 cylinders when all the 8 cylinder has to do is go out and put 3 times the 4 bangers turbo under the hood running low boost and all of the sudden the "fast" 4 banger is more like a briggs & stratton 5hp go cart. Then again if your race track is small, you would likely never get past the excitement the 4 banger provided. I would really like to see a 7 cube saw ported from mild to wild with shakedowns in between. Long bars, efficient chains, big wood, yea that sounds like something worth reading fo sho. .


 
can you take the marbles out of your mouth.................


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 23, 2011)

What? I thought I conveyed my point OK. Port a big saw, quit having so much fun cutting 12'' cookies.

?


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Porting small saws is boring, Like the winners with their turboed 4 cylinders bragging about beating na 8 cylinders when all the 8 cylinder has to do is go out and put 3 times the 4 bangers turbo under the hood running low boost and all of the sudden the "fast" 4 banger is more like a briggs & stratton 5hp go cart. Then again if your race track is small, you would likely never get past the excitement the 4 banger provided. I would really like to see a 7 cube saw ported from mild to wild with shakedowns in between. Long bars, efficient chains, big wood, yea that sounds like something worth reading fo sho. .



Don't see any V8's winning the world rally championship?  Off topic but I think you underestimate modern force fed 4 cylinders. If you're talking nothing but 1/4 miles then different story but even then...


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 23, 2011)

I,v ridden in turbo hondas, turbo nissans, turbo dxms, and more that did not even leave a memory. I helped,(motivated) a friend to get his sr20t 240nissan going last week so I don't hate.

then iv ridden in turbo 427 lightened fox bodys and the like..

the difference is vvvvvvvvaaaaaaaaasssssssssstt in terms of acceleration. the cars that are dialed in will straight up scare you when they launch, you staring at the sky feeling like you are getting ready to go out the back window all while a bomb is going off up front haha.. 

Cutting through wood I would correlate to drag racing more than rallying..


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

While the Kids analogy sucks, (1500cc 4cyl. BMW F1 qualifying engine from the mid eighties anyone ?) I reckon the big modern fella's in some big wood.

3120 or 084/088/880.


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> While the Kids analogy sucks, (1500cc 4cyl. BMW F1 qualifying engine from the mid eighties anyone ?) I reckon the big modern fella's in some big wood.
> 
> 3120 or 084/088/880.



1500HP out of 1500cc at 60psi boost 

Good idea Rick - I *DO* have a 3120  Fixed jet though, could be painful...


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree, high performance engines that are up in rpm. Wide open throttle when under the proper load. Centrifical clutches just like a fuel car. Now if I could only make my saw run on the 4 gallons of 90% nitro I have left over from my racing days.


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> I agree, high performance engines that are up in rpm. Wide open throttle when under the proper load. Centrifical clutches just like a fuel car. Now if I could only make my saw run on the 4 gallons of 90% nitro I have left over from my racing days.



Of course they can run on that 90% nitro  Even if for only a second it's make a good video


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

MCW said:


> 1500HP out of 1500cc at 60psi boost
> 
> Good idea Rick - I *DO* have a 3120  Fixed jet though, could be painful...



that can be fixed


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> While the Kids analogy sucks, (1500cc 4cyl. BMW F1 qualifying engine from the mid eighties anyone ?) I reckon the big modern fella's in some big wood.
> 
> 3120 or 084/088/880.


 
Screw you. .


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> that can be fixed


 
Are you saying I can get 120HP out of my 3120  What, is Al going to port it or something?


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 23, 2011)

That funny fuel might make a 346=Mac125 for about a tenth of a second or so. Then the obligitory BANG. Oh well we can cover the saw engine in kevlar and nomex just like a top fueler.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Screw you. .


 
 You can do a better comeback than that, I know you can


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> You can do a better comeback than that, I know you can



The kid's off his game Rick. Normally his reply would all be blanked out with hashes


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2011)

MCW said:


> Are you saying I can get 120HP out of my 3120  What, is Al going to port it or something?


 
Argh pfftt!

Fit one of these!

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/61DPKxRzx9k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

The Alster is pretty amazing.

Can't wait to run one of his saws at _our_ GTG. 

Wish I still had some Tillo HL's, that'd fix it.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Argh pfftt!
> 
> Fit one of these!
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/61DPKxRzx9k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Bore cut first for one of our races and the changeovers have to be a bit quicker


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> The Alster is pretty amazing.
> 
> *Can't wait to run one of his saws at our GTG. *
> 
> Wish I still had some Tillo HL's, that'd fix it.



Awe hell Rick, did you invite him? 

I thought we spoke about that?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> The Alster is pretty amazing.
> 
> Can't wait to run one of his saws at _our_ GTG.
> 
> Wish I still had some Tillo HL's, that'd fix it.


 
Easy, easy guy's I fluked one saw!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Don't disagree at all, Brad has shown what a 359 can do, just not very many of them owned by members on AS. Gobs of the cancer curing 361 owners on here.


 
You know what I'm showing my AS age, at one point the 359's were all the rage.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 23, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> While the Kids analogy sucks, (1500cc 4cyl. BMW F1 qualifying engine from the mid eighties anyone ?) I reckon the big modern fella's in some big wood.
> 
> 3120 or 084/088/880.


 
funny I typed pretty much the same reply including the 1500hp BMW engines......jps  but then on the other end of the spectrum was the BRM 1.5 V16................

if only cosworth built saw engines


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 23, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Easy, easy guy's I fluked one saw!


 
im calling BS.................even if you are a nissan driver


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> im calling BS.................even if you are a nissan driver


 
Your right on both counts......BS and a Nissan driver! But seriously, I fluked one saw and flucked others!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 23, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> Actually, I think the 290/029 idea is pretty cool. It also puts the focus on timing and porting instead of who has the best machinist.


 
I would be up for the 2101xp, ms460, 3400, 330, welp any saw in my sig. I can't afford to go out and buy a saw for a build off.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 23, 2011)

Randy I would think the 044/440/046/460 will probably be the best choice. The 2101 is not that easy to get ahold of for most of us. I don't really care which one it is. I'll probably have to go buy one to join in like last time.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 23, 2011)

Poulan Pro 4620...dirt cheap...readily available...would put a serious "WTF?!" look on the faces of the folks who automatically consider all newer Poulans to be garbage.


Last, but certainly not least...I already own one :msp_sneaky:.


----------



## edisto (Jun 23, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I would be up for the 2101xp, ms460, 3400, 330, welp any saw in my sig. I can't afford to go out and buy a saw for a build off.


 
076? Husky 61 or 272XP? Homie 600D? Mac 380? Comango?


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 23, 2011)

edisto said:


> 076? Husky 61 or 272XP? Homie 600D? Mac 380? Comango?


 
I like the 272 idea.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 23, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I would be up for the 2101xp, ms460, 3400, 330, welp any saw in my sig.* I can't afford to go out and buy a saw for a build off*.


 
I feel the same way, 3400-4000 series Poulans, ms361, but most preferably, the 7900. If we do 7900's, will big bore kits be allowed?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 23, 2011)

Zombiechopper had mentioned the clamshell design because he thought it would prevent popups from being used. I've raised the crank in a wildthing to make a popup and am sure I could do the same to a 029/ms290.

Like has been said a 2100/2101 would be a hard one to come up with for a lot of folks. I really do lean toward the ms460 as a build off saw. For one thing the offset combustion chamber makes it more difficult to do a popup, not impossible by any means but more thought has to be put into it.


----------



## wyk (Jun 23, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> You know what I'm showing my AS age, at one point the 359's were all the rage.


 
YouTube - ‪Louis CK; First scene for episode 4 of LOUIE on FX Tuesdays 11pm "SO Old"‬&rlm;

"I remember smoking on airplanes!"


So have we all agreed on the 660 build then?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2011)

wyk said:


> YouTube - ‪Louis CK; First scene for episode 4 of LOUIE on FX Tuesdays 11pm "SO Old"‬&rlm;
> 
> "I remember smoking on airplanes!"
> 
> ...


 
OK that vid was really really good Ahahahaha.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 23, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I feel the same way, 3400-4000 series Poulans, ms361, *but most preferably, the 7900. If we do 7900's, will big bore kits be allowed?*


 

In some ways a 7900 build off would be good, it would sort a few people out.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 23, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> as nmurph has said you have to keep the build on the same chassis of saw or your not comparing apples to apples. were testing building skills against each other using the same platform. it is hard to do that if your all building different saws. if your racing a certain cube class then its run what you brung. if your doing a build off you have to have rules and everyone uses the same case,carb ,cylinder etc. to keep it a level field. but what do i know



Yeah You're right!!! TL surley you dont think anybody would cheat out there do ya???? LOLOL!!!!

I say MS440 or460 OEM , 7900 Dolmar OEM or 066/660 OEM



wyk said:


> So have we all agreed on the 660 build then?



No,,,, what about 460 or 7900!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I feel the same way, 3400-4000 series Poulans, ms361, but most preferably, the 7900. If we do 7900's, will big bore kits be allowed?



Seeing as it has been noted on occasions that the 84CC BB hasn't the potential to produce any more power than the 79cc's, why not? It would give those with a 64cc saw a chance, cheap.



mastermind7864 said:


> Zombiechopper had mentioned the clamshell design because he thought it would prevent popups from being used. I've raised the crank in a wildthing to make a popup and am sure I could do the same to a 029/ms290.
> 
> Like has been said a 2100/2101 would be a hard one to come up with for a lot of folks. I really do lean toward the ms460 as a build off saw. For one thing the offset combustion chamber makes it more difficult to do a popup, not impossible by any means but more thought has to be put into it.



Yeah a little imagination would get you some compression from the clambshells. 
I wouldn't have thought it to be any more difficult, only a touch more effort to popup an offset in a 4 jaw chuck............or a rotating table on your drill press!

I see the 460 as being more viable against the 066/660 being cheaper and more consistent across the barrels?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

You can modify alot, and gain alot, but you can't substitute cubic inches. That's why there are big, and small blocks. Big, and small saw's. The so called 460's, and 372's, that can cut with a 660. I don't see any video's with a 36, 48, or 60 inch bar on them. I cut 5-6 foot Eucalyptus last year with my 660, with just a dual port muffler. Ported or not, my 044, and 372 would have still been parked, and me using the 660. I dulled it once pulled out the 44. It did fine, but I was down to 3 foot stuff. I had to rip, and quarter 4 cord's worth. I used the 660 for all that. Cut it both wya's with about the same chain speed. Too bad some of thes threads, turn into a who's got the fastest saw, or a pee contest at times. I cut wood, love saw's we don't have to all agree, but we should still stick together. To truely test a saw, put the max bar size on it, and rip hardwood with it, or put it in wood where the bar dissapear's. Chin up 056 kid! It came out a little different what you said, but I respect you for saying it! You are still a woodcutting Brother. And we should all remember that!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanx! For the likes.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2011)

Id say 044/440, limited to 50mm top ends. Parts are plentifull, and everywhere.


----------



## wendell (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, if they're plentiful and everywhere, looks like we have a winner! 




:msp_wink:


----------



## wyk (Jun 24, 2011)

little possum said:


> Kinda like the Wildthing builds... It was something fun and cheap. I still have lots I could do to mine, but a good widen on the ports and muffler mod made a good little saw.


 
In other words, we've basically already had a small/affordable saw build. We just had a medium and somewhat affordable build. It's time for something big and non-affordable.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 24, 2011)

wyk said:


> in other words, we've basically already had a small/affordable saw build. We just had a medium and somewhat affordable build. It's time for something big and non-affordable.


 
385xp/390xp


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 24, 2011)

Something big and not affordable would be 088/880 or 3120?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Something big and not affordable would be 088/880 or 3120?


 
Looks as though we are back to the 2100/2101.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 24, 2011)

Well i'd say whoever is going to do the testing is who might want to decide what saw to build. The poll shows the 7900 in the lead for now.


----------



## little possum (Jun 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Something big and not affordable would be 088/880 or 3120?


 The DN084 is ready... And my 3120 is too, but it will be the stock control saw


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 24, 2011)

You don't want to work that 3120 over so it will take the 084? Come on zach have some fun with it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 24, 2011)

so you think that dn084 would handle a 60'' bar ?


----------



## wyk (Jun 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Something big and not affordable would be 088/880 or 3120?


 
If I remember correctly, SawFun9 already has a Slingered 880...


----------



## wyk (Jun 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 385xp/390xp


 
This 385xp seems to want to run way up top. I've got a 7 pin on it now to keep the revs up and will see if I can GTG with Dave K tomorrow. I'll also tune the saw for cookies. Last time out it was tuned way too fat. Neither of us had a screwdriver on us that fit it(it's too long a trip in to the carb for the one from my 372).


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 24, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> so you think that dn084 would handle a 60'' bar ?



Aggiewoodbuthcr, who hosted the TX GTG a few years ago, milled with a 084, but his was modded by ###.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 24, 2011)

that dn 084 wont do much milling but it will do some rally fast 10x10 cutting lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 24, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I'd still like to see a red hot little 028, they would make killer firewood cutters. Cheap and more than plentiful, supers already have the little pop up. The 361 has my second vote, lots of 361's already owned by guys on here. I'd guess modded they would walk on a stock 440. Just think Terry, when you get old and grey like me, with a hot li'l 361 you could fall one handed holding the cane in the other hand. Lot's of 460's on here as well, a well ported 460 should make a 660 run and hide, that would be a fun saw to see the results on.
> Lots of possibilities, I prolly sold the 660 to soon.lol I couldn't keep gas in it stock, I'd hate to see one that's had a wicked porting job. You would need to carry 10 gallon of mix a day for the thing.
> 
> Has anyone ported a lowly 028 to see what see would do? It's just a great old saw that so many cut their teeth on, kinda like the XL-12 a timeless classic. Built like a saw should be, to last a lifetime.


 
The 7900 is pulling away in the poll, but I gotta put a +1 on the 028... For TOTALLY SELFISH reasons...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 24, 2011)

you cant find a dilmar dealer within an hour of me and parts or used saws showing up would be a miracle. ive always thought about getting a 7900 but its just not a feasable saw in my area.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 24, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you cant find a dilmar dealer within an hour of me and parts or used saws showing up would be a miracle. ive always thought about getting a 7900 but its just not a feasable saw in my area.


 
There's very few dealers anywhere... But ya git one anyway... Not like you need a dealer to work on your saw there Terry...:msp_sneaky: Do it... you know you want to...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 24, 2011)

Come on terry get you one of them off brand saws.oke:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 24, 2011)

only way im going to have one of them 7900 jobbies is if eric copsey has worked it over first lol hes got the famous colonels recipe for the 7900 and i dont think others have quite cought on to it yet.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 24, 2011)

I am confused why no one is willing to hop a mini mac otstir: I am sick and tired of cookie cutter saw modifications I want to see stock saw made to perform better in the real world not the land of enchantment cookie cutter limited value saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 24, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you cant find a dilmar dealer within an hour of me and parts or used saws showing up would be a miracle. ive always thought about getting a 7900 but its just not a feasable saw in my area.


 
Same thing here.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2011)

I had to sit out the last one as my junk never showed up, but I have everything on hand to do an 044 or 046. 

Besides, it's only fair if your gonna have a 70cc husky Buildoff, u gotta have a 70cc sthil Buildoff.


----------



## jus2fat (Jun 24, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I had to sit out the last one as my junk never showed up, but I have everything on hand to do an 044 or 046.
> 
> Besides, it's only fair if your gonna have a 70cc husky Buildoff, u gotta have a 70cc sthil Buildoff.


Good to hear from you again...wigglesworth...!!!!
That new youngin' must be keepin' ya very busy...!!!!

J2F


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

Get creative, something never done before. Make it exciting, different, original!:yoyo:


----------



## zogger (Jun 24, 2011)

*diesel*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Get creative, something never done before. Make it exciting, different, original!:yoyo:



I'd like a diesel saw that a normal human could start. Those RC airplane guys seem to have a handle on two stroke kinda sorta diesel engines. No idea on how to translate that into a working saw, though.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

It would be a first:msp_smile::bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 24, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> so you think that dn084 would handle a 60'' bar ?


 
I know that mine will pull a 72" bar with an 8-pin 3/8 buried in Oak Go to 8:40.

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hu1JN-GD6LY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hu1JN-GD6LY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Here it is with a 50" bar and a 9-pin rim in another Oak.

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1vrZwv2Ojo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1vrZwv2Ojo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't call that cutting though, that is just paining the surface of the wood, all the dust and see-through shavings tells one that. .


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 24, 2011)

A couple of 7900's would have got that job done a little quicker...
Sorry brad... I couldn't help myself...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> A couple of 7900's would have got that job done a little quicker...
> Sorry brad... I couldn't help myself...


 
Maybe with a bar half that length. You got something for me? Bring it on!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 24, 2011)

Right on Brad, nice saw, and vid's. Big oak dude! I get into alot of stuff that size in the storm's. I work for county road's. Had a couple eucalyptus tree's that size, we had to tackle. It was winter before last. I like the 084. I think it was way underated by some. I had good luck, and cut some gig shiat, with em. My buddy's dad milled with one for year's. No issue's. Take's cubic inches for the big, big wood, as you well know. LOL! I remember a tree close to that size, came down across one of the county road's, a few year's back. One of my crew men started on it with a 257 husky. I walked in with the 084, and he said here use this saw it's all you need. WTF? I just laughed fired up the 84, he was pointing do this do that. So I turned around, as to spray him with chip's. He dissapeared!


----------



## wendell (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you cant find a dilmar dealer within an hour of me and parts or used saws showing up would be a miracle. ive always thought about getting a 7900 but its just not a feasable saw in my area.


 
I think you'd make a good one.

I did see some empty business space just down the road from you!!

*Landrum Logging and Saw Shop*​
Sounds good to me!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

i couldnt affor to have a sign made ,let alone fill the shelves with saws lol


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Unless they changed the rules he could do it out of the barn. The dealer I dealt with up in Bland Va is got one in a 2 car garage.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

@ the guys that don't have Dolmar dealers: Do the Home Depot's near you not rent 6401's? If so, they sell them pretty cheap after so many hours. Top ends are available from Site Sponsors. For < $500 you can have a saw with a brand new topend. Don't think I can find a decent used 660 for anywhere near that.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

No home depots rent saws within 75 miles of me. I called every one of them a few months ago and all said nope no rentals. I wish they did. I would like to snag one and have less then $400 in a 7900.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 25, 2011)

Why just a one brand shoot-out?

How 'bout a "class" shoot-out, say 65-70, 70-75, 75-80?

I have a couple old "dilmars" I would spot 3cc to the mainstays.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Why just a one brand shoot-out?
> 
> How 'bout a "class" shoot-out, say 65-70, 70-75, 75-80?
> 
> I have a couple old "dilmars" I would spot 3cc to the mainstays.


 
IMHO it's because then it's not about the builder as much as it's about what saw responds best to porting.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah mixing brands will take away what each builder can do. A 7900 and 460 are the only 2 in the 75-80cc class. The 681 is 80.7 cc and a 372 xpw is 74.xcc. I can't remember exactly. A 70-75 puts a lot of saws that can play against each other. There's the 044/440, 441, 372, xpw, xtorq, 576, and 7300. I like the one model at a time better. It will make it easier to see who does better on a certain saw.


----------



## wyk (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah mixing brands will take away what each builder can do. A 7900 and 460 are the only 2 in the 75-80cc class. The 681 is 80.7 cc and a 372 xpw is 74.xcc. I can't remember exactly. A 70-75 puts a lot of saws that can play against each other. There's the 044/440, 441, 372, xpw, xtorq, 576, and 7300. I like the one model at a time better. It will make it easier to see who does better on a certain saw.


 
I thought it was all in good fun and camaraderie...


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2011)

wyk said:


> I thought it was all in good fun and camaraderie...


 
And Stuff!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep,

guess you're right there. It was a pretty awesome undertaking to say the least. 

Congradulations to all of the competitors and a big hats off to Jasha.


----------



## little possum (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You don't want to work that 3120 over so it will take the 084? Come on zach have some fun with it. :msp_biggrin:


 Ya know, I dont think weve ever run the 3120 VS the other 084... I still think the SP125C takes the cake



tlandrum2002 said:


> so you think that dn084 would handle a 60'' bar ?


 Sure it will handle it. IDK how long it would run it though


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 25, 2011)

HOORAY 044!!!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

*Build saw*

I still think the work saw build is the way to go. Kinda like a show and tell of how and what to do for sawyers on a budget. To many of the saws built on here are worthless for work because they are over built and would fail to perform in the real world, this aint Cookie cutter fairytale land yaz know. I am always looking for ways to improve the standard off the shelf work saw. I see porting as no value in the woods, to much risk of it failing at the wrong time.


----------



## little possum (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I still think the work saw build is the way to go.
> I see porting as no value in the woods, to much risk of it failing at the wrong time.


 Contradiction?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

I would think if they have such a high failure rate a lot of timberfallers out your way would quit running them. I would think all of them in the last buildoff could cut firewood all day. I know the 2 I did have cut 5 tanks in a row in oak with a 24" bar on one and a 28" bar on the other.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 25, 2011)

how about you you cut 3 cookies, then strap it to a CSM and make a 8 foot rip through a 16 inch hardwood, then 3 more cookies?

That would separate the "ringers"


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

That would surely test the reliability of them doing milling in a small hardwood log.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

little possum said:


> Contradiction?


 
Yup. But I think we're getting used to that. And we give it the attention it deserves. Or not.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I see porting as no value in the woods, to much risk of it failing at the wrong time.


 
Define "porting".


----------



## little possum (Jun 25, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That would surely test the reliability of them doing milling in a small hardwood log.


 
It would be a test, but most of the builders would port differently for a milling saw.. ?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah porting a milling saw you want all the torque you can get. I think they wouldn't cut cookies as fast but could be leaned on hard.


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup. But I think we're getting used to that. And we give it the attention it deserves. Or not.


 



Gologit said:


> Define "porting".


 
Contradiction?


Just funnin'...uttahere2:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

I am talking porting that removes weight and metal. I see no reason not to up the compression by lowering the squish and do some polishing, but removing metal to get more power is useless in a daily work saw. There is a guy on you tube and he admits that one of his ported saws eats spark plugs because of to much compression. Firewood saws are not work saws in what I am talking about,a true work saw is one that gets used 10 hours a day no pampering all day,just add fuel oil and that is it. I have been told by a few of my friends who still do falling locally that the FS gets the ticket book out for overly modified saws :msp_mad: I am the type to v stack the saw open the muffler and adjust the carb and use it. I have neither the patience or brains to port a saw, to me the simple way to get more power is to either buy a bigger saw or do a few minor changes to the saw . I want to see what other do to bone stock saws to get a little extra umph out of them. There are tons of videos about wild hot saws on the net, not much on budget grade saw improvement that the average home handyman can do to make his saw more usable. Porting involves alot of tools and is very time consuming to do right, most of are not up to do that much work.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

Hillbilly, it is obvious that you have never worked in a commercial firewood operation, you need to get your candyazz down here to a real firewood operation. Saws will get run 10 hours a day and there isn't any babying saws. Just good daily maint. is performed. I'll bet our firewood saws make as many cuts as any saw used on timber, depends on the customer but can be from every 12 inches to every 24" depending on the length of wood 
the customer wants. You need to mouth someone else other than the firewood cutters. We use a saw as hard as anyone. I bet you the Simonized 460 that is on it's way back, ( and yes it has had metal removed,lol) will hold up just fine to 8-10 hour days of constant firewood bucking on a landing. Many have got decent gains with nothing more than a 30.00 dremel tool a couple of carbide burs, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do a basic woods port. When is the last time you heard of a FS service guy tearing down a saw to see if it had been modded. Sure no arrestor screens, you'll get popped. If it is so "dangerous" to run a modded saw why does Simon, TimberWolf, Walker's and others make their living modding true "professional" fallers saws. If they were in danger of getting tickets every day I don't think would be having the multitude of customers that they have.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

If I'm going to spend the time to polish anything on the inside you bet I'm going to remove some metal to make it work better and more efficient. I don't think a fallers saw gets worked any harder than someone cutting firewood for a living. The firewood saw is making cut after cut 20" apart sometimes for a whole tank then stop and refuel, fire it up and keep going.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Hillbilly, it is obvious that you have never worked in a commercial firewood operation, you need to get your candyazz down here to a real firewood operation. Saws will get run 10 hours a day and there isn't any babying saws. Just good daily maint. is performed. I'll bet our firewood saws make as many cuts as any saw used on timber, depends on the customer but can be from every 12 inches to every 24" depending on the length of wood
> the customer wants. You need to mouth someone else other than the firewood cutters. We use a saw as hard as anyone. I bet you the Simonized 460 that is on it's way back, ( and yes it has had metal removed,lol) will hold up just fine to 8-10 hour days of constant firewood bucking on a landing. Many have got decent gains with nothing more than a 30.00 dremel tool a couple of carbide burs, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do a basic woods port. When is the last time you heard of a FS service guy tearing down a saw to see if it had been modded. Sure no arrestor screens, you'll get popped. If it is so "dangerous" to run a modded saw why does Simon, TimberWolf, Walker's and others make their living modding true "professional" fallers saws. If they were in danger of getting tickets every day I don't think would be having the multitude of customers that they have.


 
From what you just said proves that you are not able to read, I said firewood cutters not commercialized fire wood harvesting for resale. Firewood cutting is a totally different gig then commercial logging. From what you are misconstruing about my post shows your lack of knowledge on porting. When I say metal I mean, pistons being shaved,piston being shaped, and jugs being reduced in port size and inlet and exhaust being reshaped. There is three types of porting I know that get done, polishing of the transfers and lower the squish, reshaping the ports and the exhaust outlet, race porting for pure speed. And you know nothing about my local FS policies, FS policies very from region to region. Ignorance is ok if you do not insult some else.


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I am talking porting that removes weight and metal. I see no reason not to up the compression by lowering the squish and do some polishing, but removing metal to get more power is useless in a daily work saw. There is a guy on you tube and he admits that one of his ported saws eats spark plugs because of to much compression.



Porting does not raise compression...which you seem to be in favor of...



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Firewood saws are not work saws in what I am talking about,a true work saw is one that gets used 10 hours a day no pampering all day,just add fuel oil and that is it. I have been told by a few of my friends who still do falling locally that the FS gets the ticket book out for overly modified saws :msp_mad: I am the type to v stack the saw open the muffler and adjust the carb and use it.



So...you are willing to do visible mods, i.e., the kind that the FS can write tickets for, but opposed to the one's that can't be seen?



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have neither the patience or brains to port a saw, to me the simple way to get more power is to either buy a bigger saw or do a few minor changes to the saw.



So, assuming porting has "no value" makes you feel better about not being able to port your saw?



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I want to see what other do to bone stock saws to get a little extra umph out of them.



Try porting.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> There are tons of videos about wild hot saws on the net, not much on budget grade saw improvement that the average home handyman can do to make his saw more usable.



Give the search engine a go...you might be surprised.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Porting involves alot of tools...



Porting doesn't. Turning popups and cylinder bases certainly does.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> ...and is very time consuming to do right...



Doing most anything right is time consuming. I used to have more time than money...now I don't seem to have any of either.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> most of are not up to do that much work.



I would say that most people frequenting this site aren't afraid of a little work. The one's that are, or lack the knowledge/skills or ambition, or simply don't have the urge to modify their saws, generally don't hide behind nonsense about how little value porting has.

Like any other engine, there is a whole range of modification you can do depending on skill, finances, and the effort you are willing to put in. Lumping everything from a woods port to a race saw in the same category just demonstrates ignorance. 

Spend some time reading, find your comfort level, and be happy with it.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not a very smart guy, but it's just like you said Mdavlee, is that once we hit the woods the saws literally will run from 7am until whenever we decide we've had enough, we take two 15 min breaks and a 30 minute lunch, with one guy doing nothing but dragging up tops with a 4wd tractor, two saws saw busy limbing and one stays busy bucking. After a few days of bucking and piling we'll split, or after we're way ahead on wood cut to length I take the guy of the tractor and one limber and put them to splitting. I'm in no way shape or form a faller, even after 30+ years of using a saw, it still bugs me to cut down the true monsters, I've backed down more than once from falling a tree, if I'm uncomfortable with falling a tree that is outside my self imposed limitations, I'll usually have my cousin who logs for a living come over and drop it. 
I have the upmost respect for fallers and guys in the PNW. I think the true fallers have the same respect for the guys sawing firewood for a living, they understand it is repetitive cut after cut until the tank is dry, fill her up and go again and again. Lots of repitition, just cut after cut. A firewood saw in this setting gets used every bit as hard as a falling saw. Hillbillies post are again just an example he has no understanding of what we do in this part of the country. It just takes a good saw of any brand, sharp chain, good mix, common sense and a hell of alot of hard work. There is no glamour in it, there will never be a show on TV about it, not enough danger and drama and our bars are just too short. Hillbilly or anyone else is welcome to come spend a day with us from around the 2nd or 3rd week of Sept to the 1st of Mar, we'll make sure they get their monies worth.
Tops are just in the kiln as far as I'm concerned with this weather we're having. I've been on the fence as hard on porters as anyone, I've got enough for guys like TLandrum to listen to them as far as what he gets in increased production from good ported work saws, the same with Simon, he wouldn't have the business or repeat customers if the saws didn't increase their production.

I'm in that phase of life where I realize I'm getting old plus the health issues I've got prevent me from running a big saw all say. Even though I'm a big ole boy, I can't run a 460 all day anymore. I really am liking the idea of a agressively ported 261 to run most of the time on 18" and smaller wood. The youngster's can have the enjoyment of running the big saws. I rather run the smallest saw I can run that doesn't effect our production. Easier on the body, easier on fuel.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

edisto said:


> Porting does not raise compression...which you seem to be in favor of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So your saying I am dumb and ignorant, well why do spend 5 hours a day researching this very subject? I Have the mechanical skills needed to do any mod I want, I am not willing to waste money on doing a porting job on a saw that makes me money, if it fails as a resulte of a mistake in the porting job then I am out at least 1k to buy a new saw:msp_unsure: Porting is fine for people who have money to burn, most of us are surviving on a shoe string. I would rather see what can be done besides porting on shoe string budget that the average guy can do with tools found in the average guys tool box, not specialized machining tools. I have had my saw inspected twice by the local FS and they saw nothing wrong. Porting is all inclusive to saw modification.


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So your saying I am dumb and ignorant, well why do spend 5 hours a day researching this very subject?



You may have answered your own question. :hmm3grin2orange:



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I Have the mechanical skills needed to do any mod I want, I am not willing to waste money on doing a porting job on a saw that makes me money, if it fails as a resulte of a mistake in the porting job then I am out at least 1k to buy a new saw:msp_unsure: Porting is fine for people who have money to burn, most of us are surviving on a shoe string. I would rather see what can be done besides porting on shoe string budget that the average guy can do with tools found in the average guys tool box, not specialized machining tools. I have had my saw inspected twice by the local FS and they saw nothing wrong. Porting is all inclusive to saw modification.



Kidding aside, it's quite possible that you know what you're talking about, but are unable to communicate it well enough for us to understand. "Porting" is port work. Not piston work, or turning a cylider base, or anything else.

I got interested in porting _because_ I'm on a shoestring budget. I can't afford 1K for a saw, but I can afford $100-150 for a saw with a toasted p&c, and another $150-250 for the new p&c.

If you consider a Dremel tool "specialized", then you'll be glad to know a chainsaw file and wet-dry sandpaper (with a little Crisco) will work. Ask me how I know...


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

Edisto, I'll just forewarn you that you are just wasting time trying to explain anything to this "professional gypo faller" from the great PNW. His previous post that show pictures of his "falling" technique and his multiple discussions on how cutting should be done leave no room for correction. lol From coast to coast this is the end all know all professional of professionals. Any topic from bar lenght to chain to porting you should be asking this guy, guys like us are just dumbazz southern firewood hacks that only cut kindling for firewood with saws with too short of bars. I recommend that we just sit back and absorb all the wonderful data that he post. Maybe we'll see a thread on him comparing how a stock 660 is more productive than a ported 460, or it could be a ported 372 vs a stock 390, who knows, just buy a bigger saw it's going to be more productive. I'll be waiting on the post that shows how he gets more work out of a bigger stock saw. We don't need search anymore, just a place we can post questions or get opinions from the pro gypo logger of the great PNW. To hell with the opinions of guys like Simon, TWolf, TLandrum and others who have contributed, they obviously don't know jacK


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> From what you just said proves that you are not able to read, I said firewood cutters not commercialized fire wood harvesting for resale. Firewood cutting is a totally different gig then commercial logging. From what you are misconstruing about my post shows your lack of knowledge on porting. When I say metal I mean, pistons being shaved,piston being shaped, *and jugs being reduced in port size *and inlet and exhaust being reshaped. There is three types of porting I know that get done, polishing of the transfers and lower the squish, reshaping the ports and the exhaust outlet, race porting for pure speed. And you know nothing about my local FS policies, FS policies very from region to region. *Ignorance is ok if you do not insult some else*.


 


You might want to quit while you are behind.
"Jugs" don't get reduced in port size, they are increased!
Increased for more power.
More power means more work from the same saw...or the same work in less time depending on how you look at it.

What you aren't taking into consideration is the fact that there are many different "degrees" of porting. I have done my mild port work on many saws and haven't had any manner of failure. there is a quite noticeable increase in performance however and I really like running saws that can breathe.
The investment I have in special tools.....a $50.00 Harbor Freight flex-shaft grinder and a $20.00 set of burrs. 

The long and the short of it...if you don't want to run modified saws then don't!
But don't try to tell those who modify and run them for a living, or those of us who burn 15-25 cords of wood a year how unreliable or prone to breakage they are.............it simply isn't true!
Maybe you might want to heed your own last line.............just sayin'.


Mike


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

I had a dremel before I ported the first saw. I bought a flex shaft to make it easier to get into the cylinders and some bits. I probably haven't spent $100 on porting tools.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You might want to quit while you are behind.
> "Jugs" don't get reduced in port size, they are increased!
> Increased for more power.
> More power means more work from the same saw...or the same work in less time depending on how you look at it.
> ...


 
So you think I am not aware that modified saws are prone to a higher failure rate. Porting is fine for cookie cutting saw. A work saw should be able to run 10 hour a day 5 days a week with no more then a quick cleaning of the air filter and the bar. Ported saws use more fuel and have shorter life then a straight work saw. I have seen ported saw on the job and they are faster but the guts of the saw wear at a higher rate then stock saw do. Ported saw have a limited resale market.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

Give it up dude..


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have neither patience or brains


 
:monkey: :stupid: :msp_unsure:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So you think I am not aware that modified saws are prone to a higher failure rate. Porting is fine for cookie cutting saw. A work saw should be able to run 10 hour a day 5 days a week with no more then a quick cleaning of the air filter and the bar. Ported saws use more fuel and have shorter life then a straight work saw. I have seen ported saw on the job and they are faster but the guts of the saw wear at a higher rate then stock saw do. Ported saw have a limited resale market.


 



I think your eyes are brown!!!
If they aren't you are only a quart low!

Ported WORK saws will do as much work OR MORE...than a stock saw.
They may not last as many hours, but in those hours will do more cutting and at less fatigue to the operator.
You claim to be a professional woodcutter but you don't seem to comprehend that a saw that is putting more feet of timber on the ground is making more money for the operator.
Saw breakage is a fact of life for a sawyer...period.
Most professionals that I know want a saw that is the most efficient for the time spent in the woods. If they break their modified saw they go to the truck and get another modified saw and continue on.
I want to see you tell Matt (MCW) or Terry (tlandrum) how their saws can't work 10+ hour days 5 (or 6 or 7) days a week.

The further you go, the deeper you get!


Mike


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I think your eyes are brown!!!
> If they aren't you are only a quart low!
> 
> Ported WORK saws will do as much work OR MORE...than a stock saw.
> ...


The further you go, the deeper you get! Ya right!
I am going by what is common in my area. You east coasters run short bars and know not what we do in the PNW. If you want to waste time and money porting saws that is fine by me. I buy a saw that is suited to the job, forcing a underpowered under design saw to do the work.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

you are more likely to smash a saw or have bearing failure, than grenade a PnC falling timber. I have not yet blown one up, but I have broken a flywheel bearing and smashed a saw, as well as tearing a few mounts and impulse lines. both PnCs where fine on those saws,044s. Mind they where not ported, but I just don't think it is a big issue. My novice ass ported my 660 and it has been _well_ used and is stronger than ever. I don't think I will ever be in the woods without a hopped up chainsaw.. Think of what a chainsaw goes through every time it hits wood. It thrives in an extremely abrasive setting. Getting all trivial about longevity correlated with porting is a bunch of hooey imo. Now if guys where getting 10 years out of saws before they started falling apart then maybe it would be a more valid debate.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

well you know this thread has went to heck in a hand bag so lets just say im an idiot for porting saws and the 10 hrs my saws go thru running a 24''-28'' bar arent near as hard as cutting butterwood oops i mean pine. hbredneck your the man and shame on everyone for trying to do there own thing


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The further you go, the deeper you get! Ya right!
> I am going by what is common in my area. You east coasters run short bars and know not what we do in the PNW. If you want to waste time and money porting saws that is fine by me. I buy a saw that is suited to the job, forcing a underpowered under design saw to do the work.


 


I guess you are right..............my fault.............!!!
I don't guess any of the PNW loggers are running ported saws and making a living with them.


Mike


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

Well you west coast professional gypo logger of all loggers, Mr. Longbar himself, can you explain why many of the other PNW fallers run modified saws and talk about the increases production. Can you explain why there are so many professional saw shops that do porting work for fallers in the PNW. I guess people like the Walker's and guys's like Simon who have ported thousands of for fallers and professional loggers. Hillbilly give it up, 
you just dig yourself farther and farther in a hole. If you were truly a faller you would be familiar with ported saws and what they can do. Your east coast vs west coast mentality is about as stupid as it gets.
I'm afraid you couldn't carry some of us dumb azz easterner's and southerner's water jugs, have you ever used a saw outside of your front yard? Your post continue to lead one to believe that you make this stuff up as yougo. Just tone the BS down and guys will have some respect for you, otherwise you just keep inviting people to point out your ignorance. Ignorance is not a bad thing, it just means you have no clue what you are talking about vs. plain stupidity.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 25, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> how about you you cut 3 cookies, then strap it to a CSM and make a 8 foot rip through a 16 inch hardwood, then 3 more cookies?
> 
> That would separate the "ringers"



This is the same 084 I posted before. I has a popup piston, tight squish, and a full woods port. Nothing was tamed down on it. It does fine. I just richen it up, as any milling saw should be.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8wumEnPDi3Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

HILLBILLYREDNEC, you need to get out a little more before you get so adamant on your opinions about ported work saws. There are plenty of woods ported work saws out there reliably earning a living for their owners. A popup piston and complete woods porting does not mean the saw will die an untimely death. If that's what you're seeing, then they're either not built right, or the owner doesn't know how to take care of them and/or run them.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

jasha ,bob,jj,kid, etc etc etc . havent you heard the word. your ported saws dont work throw them away before they fail . hbringneck has spoken. hahahahahahahah


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

I like hoppy beer and big fat ribeye steaks. I'd also like to talk about which saw will be in the next build-off. I may have a dog or 2 for this go around. A 372/2171 wasn't in the budget for me the last go around.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> jasha ,bob,jj,kid, etc etc etc . havent you heard the word. your ported saws dont work throw them away before they fail . hbringneck has spoken. hahahahahahahah


 
Yea, im looking at getting a stock jug right now. All that immediate throttle response, extra power. I knew it was too good to be true.

I wonder what that clown would have to say when you showed him some old 090 or 123Mac that had port work decades ago, probably put billions of feet on the ground, and still run today


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hbrn*



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So your saying I am dumb and ignorant...


 
Maybe, but I don't think that's your real problem. I think you want to play with the big boys but you just don't know how.

You started off in the Logging and Forestry section claiming to be a "pro timber faller". When you were exposed as a fraud and a liar you deleted your posts. 

Then you started appearing in the chainsaw section offering advice to the newbies. Your advice was just repeats of the information given by people who posted before you...but at least you were trying.

Now you've screwed up. Again. It's obvious that you don't really know anything about porting or what it entails. That's okay, a lot of people don't. But don't argue with the people who do. They started off trying to help you but you, with your usual unique blend of ignorance and arrogance, managed to piss them off. 

I've told you this before...I'll try it one more time. If enough people, some of whom couldn't even agree on what day of the week it is and don't even like each other very much, tell you that you're _wrong_ about something...you are wrong. Period.

Why not just quit with the know-it-all attitude.? You don't have the experience to back up your statements. Listen to these guys. If you listen you can learn. Quit trying to impress the big guys with what you know. Try, instead, to impress us with your desire to learn. Or just get the hell out. Your choice entirely.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 25, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I like hoppy beer and big fat ribeye steaks. I'd also like to talk about which saw will be in the next build-off. I may have a dog or 2 for this go around. A 372/2171 wasn't in the budget for me the last go around.


 


Are you saying your saws are dogs???:hmm3grin2orange:
Well just one creamsickle one that I know of!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> This is the same 084 I posted before. I has a popup piston, tight squish, and a full woods port. Nothing was tamed down on it. It does fine. I just richen it up, as any milling saw should be.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8wumEnPDi3Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> HILLBILLYREDNEC, you need to get out a little more before you get so adamant on your opinions about ported work saws. There are plenty of woods ported work saws out there reliably earning a living for their owners. A popup piston and complete woods porting does not mean the saw will die an untimely death. If that's what you're seeing, then they're either not built right, or the owner doesn't know how to take care of them and/or run them.


 
Brad you know how to do it right. The guys that really know how to do are few and far between. Ported saws are really rare in my area, no need to do porting work when a stock Ms 460 with a muffler mod will get the job done. Maintenance is a lot more involved with a hopped up saw. Another reason ported saw are a no go in my area is altitude. Some us of cut at 2000 feet to 8000 feet in one day and the constant carb adjusting is a nightmare. I have seen and run a enough ported saws to know they are not suit to some people uses. I also can not afford to get some one hurt if they have to cut with my equipment. Stocks can be made to run better without a lot of time and cost. Another thing to consider is that the resale of a stock is better then one that has been ported and modified.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Are you saying your saws are dogs???:hmm3grin2orange:
> Well just one creamsickle one that I know of!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike


 
them's figthin' words 6400-boy!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Jun 25, 2011)

How bout lettin the attendees from the last build-off decide?


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

Gologit, no finer words of wisdom have ever been spoken! Rep sent!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I guess you are right..............my fault.............!!!
> I don't guess any of the PNW loggers are running ported saws and making a living with them.
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Mike, that must be it. I just can't explain why the saw Treeslingr did for me has lasted two hard seasons when I usually blew through a stocker every year. Maybe it was magic, or space aliens or something.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

wyk said:


> How bout lettin the attendees from the last build-off decide?


 
why not a vote?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 25, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> why not a vote?


 


Are we voting on whether ported saws are more prone to breakage...or if SOMEONE around here talks out their arse???


Mike


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Brad you know how to do it right. The guys that really know how to do are few and far between. Ported saws are really rare in my area, no need to do porting work when a stock Ms 460 with a muffler mod will get the job done. Maintenance is a lot more involved with a hopped up saw. Another reason ported saw are a no go in my area is altitude. Some us of cut at 2000 feet to 8000 feet in one day and the constant carb adjusting is a nightmare. I have seen and run a enough ported saws to know they are not suit to some people uses. I also can not afford to get some one hurt if they have to cut with my equipment. Stocks can be made to run better without a lot of time and cost. Another thing to consider is that the resale of a stock is better then one that has been ported and modified.


 
MAN you are so full of chit

Plus who the hell tries to re sale their old work saws? Most loggers I know keep all the old saws so when they need parts they have a plethora of stuff to choose form.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Are we voting on whether ported saws are more prone to breakage...or if SOMEONE around here talks out their arse???
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Your the one that keeps saying things that have no bearing on this posting.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's vote. If the 660 is chosen I might just have to put a dog in this fight.

Start a vote thread, put specific time limits on it, and let the majority rule.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

There's the thread of the year, gtg of the year, etc, now we have a good candidate for AZZ CLOWN of the year, or is that professional gypo faller w employee's that can't handle more than a stock saw.roflmao


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

$100 dollars to modify a bone stock MS440 Or 372 and spend less then 4 hours is a challenge and nothing more then hand tools and ordinary files, emery cloth would be allowed. Bars would be both 28" .50 gauge round ground Stihl chain no adjustment to the chain made. This would be judged on performance in green hardwood and green soft wood, no KD timber allowed:confused2:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 25, 2011)

Man I missed out on a lot in the last 30 minutes. I've got a 660 here that came from Oregon from a pretty well known shop. They cater to timberfallers saws. I might not run them 6-8 hours a day but a guy that does told me to try one for the big wood I usually clean up on farms that no one else wants. It works fine and will pull a 41" bar with full comp in oak that's past the bar tip another foot or more. I guess if it was going to break it should have when it was being worked like that. It only takes about 4 cuts like that to a tank. I guess I need to get a stock cylinder on the way so I can reap the benefits of it struggling in oak with a 36" bar. :help:

otstir:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

Like I said before the few good saw builders are rare as heck any more do to the demise of the timber industry.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 25, 2011)

I vote 7900.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 25, 2011)

The only thing that is rare, HBRN, is your post having any common sense and not being full of chit, go tell newbie's to use 36" bars on their wildthings.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 25, 2011)

My vote is "OTHER"

I say a Mac 10-10 buil-off, or Homie XL-12.


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> $100 dollars to modify a bone stock MS440 Or 372 and spend less then 4 hours is a challenge and nothing more then hand tools and ordinary files, emery cloth would be allowed. Bars would be both 28" .50 gauge round ground Stihl chain no adjustment to the chain made. This would be judged on performance in green hardwood and green soft wood, no KD timber allowed:confused2:


 
Huh?

I don't quite understand what you are saying, but I think I have your solution. That $100 can get you a Wojo muffler...20% gain just by bolting it on, and it's the only mod that will adjust your chain for you.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

back in the original work saw build thread were already hashing out the build on a 046/ms460. most of the guys that were in that build off are coming into this one too. so if any of you that are trying to decide what to dowant to join in the 460 build, its going on over there. its going to be tested sometime late sep or early oct. at the same place in tn. i may turn it into a 2 day gtg


----------



## wyk (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> back in the original work saw build thread were already hashing out the build on a 046/ms460. most of the guys that were in that build off are coming into this one too. so if any of you that are trying to decide what to dowant to join in the 460 build, its going on over there. its going to be tested sometime late sep or early oct. at the same place in tn. i may turn it into a 2 day gtg


 
Fine, just invite HBRN to the real build thread, why dontcha...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

no thanks,hes doin just fine right here


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

All this thread is about who can really afford a hopped up saw. The real saw build is the one were it is all inclusive and not setup for the select few who can afford to buy the saw and have the equipment to do it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

I believe a guy on here did port work with chainsaw files and some other files. Don't get much cheaper that that.

Even though a dremel with all the goodies is still what? 50 bucks. . . 
:msp_rolleyes:

& there is definitely enough information for someone to read up and have an understanding on what to, and what not to do. . .


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

so hbrn,why should i build a saw that is of no use to me just to suit someone else. i heard this sam ol chit before. i guess nascar should drive yugos so that everyone can be in the race instead of just enjoying watching to race from the stands..............


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> so hbrn,why should i build a saw that is of no use to me just to suit someone else. i heard this sam ol chit before. i guess nascar should drive yugos so that everyone can be in the race instead of just enjoying watching to race from the stands..............


 And obviosilly need to learn to spell, my name is not HBRN, if like insulting people go away.

Your totally on the wrong planet:hmm3grin2orange: The build off should be based on a stock saw and be set up so every one can follow what every else does and see what works and what does not work. And the fact there will be a right coast only testing leaves the PNW builders only one option to travel to the test site. The build off needs to be right coast short bars versus left coast long bars:msp_thumbsup: The right coaster would be sorely under sawed in the bar length on PNW wood :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't have one of those. But if I come across one for a reasonable deal I'll Promptly get it to a reputable porter and compete. If I don't come across one I will still be there to watch. You don't have to be in it to have a good time. If your hangin out with a bunch of people with the same interests It's a good time whether you have saws as nice as theirs or not. You have a chance to run just about any saw you could dream of. I saw saws I didn't know existed and was offered to run them. this isn't about being in it, it's about being there. I'll be there if I'm in it or not.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> And obviosilly need to learn to spell, my name is not HBRN, if like insulting people go away.



Obviosilly.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Your totally on the wrong planet:hmm3grin2orange: The build off should be based on a stock saw and be set up so every one can follow what every else does and see what works and what does not work. And the fact there will be a right coast only testing leaves the PNW builders only one option to travel to the test site. The build off needs to be right coast short bars versus left coast long bars:msp_thumbsup: The right coaster would be sorely under sawed in the bar length on PNW wood :msp_thumbsup:


 
So when are you hosting your build-off PNWHBRN?

When you do, you can set it up however you want. Until then, quit talking out of your arse.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

Could somebody please quote post number 239? I think hbrn has me on his ignore list. Thanks.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

edisto said:


> Obviosilly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you think I am trash talker put up or stop trashing people for no reason it this kind of garbage that ruins a good post:msp_angry:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Maybe, but I don't think that's your real problem. I think you want to play with the big boys but you just don't know how.
> 
> You started off in the Logging and Forestry section claiming to be a "pro timber faller". When you were exposed as a fraud and a liar you deleted your posts.
> 
> ...


 
there you go bob


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> And obviosilly need to learn to spell, my name is not HBRN, if like insulting people go away.
> 
> Your totally on the wrong planet:hmm3grin2orange:


 
The spelling you want is _you're_. Since it matters to you.

Another option for left coasters is to not take part. I didn't follow the first build off, but would have were it a bit more local. Was there a stocker run at that event? Just curious.

You're not speaking for any sawyers I know HBRN (too long to spell out - teats).


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So you think I am trash talker put up or stop trashing people for no reason it this kind of garbage that ruins a good post:msp_angry:


 
could you point me to your good post,i must have missed it amongst all your bull chit post.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> could you point me to your good post,i must have missed it amongst all your bull chit post.


 
See you just did it again adding more useless posts


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> All this thread is about who can really afford a hopped up saw. The real saw build is the one were it is all inclusive and not setup for the select few who can afford to buy the saw and have the equipment to do it.


 
Your forgetting that most of the entries where people who built their own saw. Out of the 20 saws ran about 10 where from people who don't build saws for a living. So it doesn't take a lot of experience to make a big difference on a saw. I saw that you mentioned muffler modding your saw which make is no longer a stock saw. You already have a "hopped up saw."

Unfortunately for us, saw manufactures have to sacrifice potential power for cost of manufacturing. Ideal dimensions make way for easily manufactured ones with loose tolerances to cut costs. Also they have to deal with EPA regulations that cause them to run less timing then ideal to meet the emission standards. A standard woods porting is nothing more then returning the saw to the dimensions the engineers would have liked it to be. At that time close attention is paid to tolerances, port radii, and other critical dimensions such as squish and port timing. In reality more power is made and the life of the saw is increased do to the tighter critical dimensions that the manufactures can not hold at a cost that they can make a profit.

Yes, a fully ported race saw has a shorter life span then a stock saw but who cares with a race saw. You think race car drivers are saying "I'll sacrifice 15% of my power if I can get 100% more life span." No, they don't care.

I personally built my entry to the last build off from parts so I had less then $300 in mine. I personal own a lot of machining equipment but I would estimate the machining cost at $40-60 from any reputable machine shop. The rest you can be sufficient with $60 of dremel tools. So in all there was $420 in the saw, which is less then half of a new slow stock saw. Not including my personal labor which I consider to be worth nothing during beer and hiding from the better half time of the day. Actually having an excuse to hide out in the shop is... priceless.

So next time you flap your jaw you may want to consider your audience. A crowd of people who build and run ported saws may not be your best place to preach you uniformed gospel. :angrysoapbox:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

teatersroad said:


> The spelling you want is _you're_. Since it matters to you.
> 
> Another option for left coasters is to not take part. I didn't follow the first build off, but would have were it a bit more local. Was there a stocker run at that event? Just curious.
> 
> You're not speaking for any sawyers I know HBRN (too long to spell out - teats).


 
If can not spell out my name do not insult me with shorting it! For me this is more about bragging right then any thing else. It is just as bad as Ford versus Chevy versus Dodge, they all are just fine. What is more important is how to get the most out the saw with out going so far as to ruin the value and the life expectancy. A built off should be about improveing stock saw with the least amount of time and money. The economy is going down the sewer so saw need to last longer.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> All this thread is about who can really afford a hopped up saw. The real saw build is the one were it is all inclusive and not setup for the select few who can afford to buy the saw and have the equipment to do it.


 
I don't see it as a contest that is won or lost, but the chance for folks to build saws within their means and that suit their use. If I did a lot with a little and was happy with my saw in the woods, I wouldn't go pout and hang my head 'cuz Tree'Slnger's saw stomped my arse at some gtg.

What do you got to take the fun out of it for?


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If can not spell out my name do not insult me with shorting it!


 
Don't fake being insulted, christ -


----------



## wheelman (Jun 25, 2011)

I vote 066. I think I know where one of those is in the works now with a nice big popup.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2011)

you should have got that thing today


----------



## paccity (Jun 25, 2011)

man o man. hbrn strikes again. LOL. i vote 066. i.ve got one that was massaged loacaly a while back . needs a little freshing up . but it goes.


----------



## wheelman (Jun 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you should have got that thing today


 
I would not know. I have been gone for two days with the kids to the Wilderness at the Smokies. Just got in at about 8 tonight to find my heat pump went out while we were gone. I am hot as heck and not a happy camper.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

If a stock 066 is to wimpy get 088 and pack it all day If stock saw is under powered buy the next biggest saw in the saw line, no need for porting:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 25, 2011)

Dang, I have missed out on HBRN making a fool outta himself again. 

I wanted to quote like 30 things he said and call him out on all of it but I don't even want to waste my time on this cat. I get sooooo tired of hearing this long bar crap all the time from this guy. 36" bars on 440s and stuff like that. Easy to do on that soft arsed pine you have out there. Come try it out on some good Hickory or Oak or Hedge. 

You should not involve yourself in the convo if you don't have a clue whats going on. Gologit about summed you up a page or two ago. It's funny how quick you are to call someone out when you are the one who never has any kind of proof of what you do. I tried to squash all this crap with you once but you have just got on my nerves in this thread. I'm on the East Coast and I don't appreciate you stereotyping us as a bunch of greenhorns that don't know anything about logging. I invite you to come on over anytime. You might even learn a thing or three. I know where a few spruce trees are that you can put those long bars in. But if you're coming to cut some hardwood, you better leave the long bars at home and get you a 25" bar on that 460.


----------



## edisto (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So you think I am trash talker put up or stop trashing people for no reason it this kind of garbage that ruins a good post:msp_angry:


 
What I think, based on your elegant prose, is that you might be related to one of these guys:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5Ubem25WyN8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 25, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If a stock 066 is to wimpy get 088 and pack it all day If stock saw is under powered buy the next biggest saw in the saw line, no need for porting:msp_thumbup:


 
HBRN please S T F U. 

Why don't you do what you want and run what you want and we'll do the same ole boy. You have stated your opinion on the subject, now just sit back and read everyone elses. Your opinion is no better than anyone elses. If you want to pack an 88 around all day go ahead. I doubt you need anything over a 290 for those spruce sticks you cut. If you even do that much.


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

Shouldn't you east coast pansies with your really short bars be in bed? :hmm3grin2orange:




I've got some old Macs I'm working on and picked up a few 24" white pine logs to test them in. Just for fun, pulled out the 2171. In case anyone in this thread didn't know, pine ain't oak. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Your lack of any knowledge is showing up again:msp_mad: Your just a right coaster that knows nothing of the timber species that grow in the PNW. And the fact you have never run a 044 or O46 with any bar over 24" proves your lack of real world knowledge. Now back to the original thread I still think porting is fine if money is no object, I am more in favor of a cheaper and simpler solution to get more power for the common saw user.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

I tell you what, I leave you guy unnatended fer a day & look what happens. Here I thought this buildoff was actually bringin sum of us together, but I guess there's always that one in every crowd thats got to crap his self & ruin it fer everybody.


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

No idea who your last post was directed to but I love your belief in buying an 880 if a 660 is not enough. Since you claim porting is too expensive, your analysis is amazingly ridiculous. (from an micro-economic viewpoint, of course.)


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Your lack of any knowledge is showing up again:msp_mad: Your just a right coaster that knows nothing of the timber species that grow in the PNW. And the fact you have never run a 044 or O46 with any bar over 24" proves your lack of real world knowledge. Now back to the original thread I still think porting is fine if money is no object, I am more in favor of a cheaper and simpler solution to get more power for the common saw user.


 
Actually, the original topic of the thread is what model of saw should be used for the next build-off. Any thoughts?




Oh...by the way, P O R T I N G I S N O T E X P E N S I V E !


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Your lack of any knowledge is showing up again:msp_mad: Your just a right coaster that knows nothing of the timber species that grow in the PNW. And the fact you have never run a 044 or O46 with any bar over 24" proves your lack of real world knowledge. Now back to the original thread I still think porting is fine if money is no object, I am more in favor of a cheaper and simpler solution to get more power for the common saw user.


 
So what yer sayin is it's more cost efective to go buy a $1200.00 saw instead of spending $250.00 (or nuthing if you can do it yerself) on a good port job on a saw you already own?


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I tell you what, I leave you guy unnatended fer a day & look what happens. Here I thought this buildoff was actually bringin sum of us together, but I guess there's always that one in every crowd thats got to crap his self & ruin it fer everybody.


 
But he's a hillbilly and a rednec (sic).

You ought to embrace him fully as kin!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

edisto said:


> Actually, the original topic of the thread is what model of saw should be used for the next build-off. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well that is fine for the guys that are like you with extra money:taped: I suggest a build off earlier on. 440 Stihl versus 372 done in 4 hours and under a $100 dollars, and no machine shop tools, hand tools and emery cloth,old school and simple.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2011)

actaully the last thing he said was if a 1200 dollar saw is not enough g0o get the 1800 dollar or more saw. but yep the 250 for a port job is out of the question


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> No idea who your last post was directed to but I love your belief in buying an 880 if a 660 is not enough. Since you claim porting is too expensive, your analysis is amazingly ridiculous. (from an micro-economic viewpoint, of course.)


 
Please stop usin dem big words Wendell, I git cornfused easily.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> So what yer sayin is it's more cost efective to go buy a $1200.00 saw instead of spending $250.00 (or nuthing if you can do it yerself) on a good port job on a saw you already own?


 What I saying is for the guys on here that can afford a new saw buy the most cc for the dollar, for the reall working man on a budget that has a good saw show modifications that can be done for under a hundred dollars and with basic hand tools,no fancy dremels or machine shop tools. Good old fashion files and emery cloth


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well that is fine for the guys that are like you with extra money:taped: I suggest a build off earlier on. 440 Stihl versus 372 done in 4 hours and under a $100 dollars, and no machine shop tools, hand tools and emery cloth,old school and simple.


 
I believe everyone has already heard your suggestions and have not agreed with any of them.

And I know that last "lack of knowledge" question was directed at me. That coming from a guy that can barely spell most four and five letter words. Please come on over and teach me something from your neverending supply of knowledge then HBRN. No one has to point out your lack of knowledge, it's spewing out of everything you post.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> But he's a hillbilly and a rednec (sic).
> 
> You ought to embrace him fully as kin!


 
Ouch!!!!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I believe everyone has already heard your suggestions and have not agreed with any of them.
> 
> And I know that last "lack of knowledge" question was directed at me. That coming from a guy that can barely spell most four and five letter words. Please come on over and teach me something from your neverending supply of knowledge then HBRN. No one has to point out your lack of knowledge, it's spewing out of everything you post.


 You never ending dumb remarks are unbelievable:bang:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I tell you what, I leave you guy unnatended fer a day & look what happens. Here I thought this buildoff was actually bringin sum of us together, but I guess there's always that one in every crowd thats got to crap his self & ruin it fer everybody.


 
Yup. Most of us out here know and appreciate what you guys do and what you know. Hbrn is an embarrassment to most of us on the Left Coast. He wouldn't be any more welcome at our GTGs than he would at yours.

But...if y'all want to take up a collection to fly him out there so he can see first hand what you're doing I'll gladly pitch in. One way, though. I ain't paying to get him back.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You never ending dumb remarks are unbelievable:bang:



Unbelieveable..lol. Why don't you start a poll on "who's the dumbest" between me and you and see who gets the most votes then. Put up or shut up, is'nt that what you always say? msp_thumbup:substitute thumb for middle finger)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> What I saying is for the guys on here that can afford a new saw buy the most cc for the dollar, for the reall working man on a budget that has a good saw show modifications that can be done for under a hundred dollars and with basic hand tools,no fancy dremels or machine shop tools. Good old fashion files and emery cloth


 
Wow, I thought my 20 year old dremel was primitive. Guess I'm right close to bein one of them fancey high dollar saw shops ya'l talk about. I don't own a lathe (yet) & do just fine.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder if PNWHBRN dips his longbar in lube before riding it? Instead of an 880 it sounds like he needs to start off with a 170 to keep in line with the expierence his level of knowledge. If you haven't read he's magic , saws just have a way of finding him. You would think with all the saws he has he would take the time to actually read/use the search function and learn to port. I sure in a couple of weeks he'd have the fastest saws in the PNW, but his help is holding him back, as he state they are not competent enough to run a ported saw:msp_confused: I'd love to see this cat walk in Terry's shoes for a day, or run with our crew one day. He's throw his long bar away. Being a professional gypo faller you would think he'd run a ported saw to increase his paycheck in this economy. I think instead of a pro faller it more like a "front yard faller".


----------



## paccity (Jun 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup. Most of us out here know and appreciate what you guys do and what you know. Hbrn is an embarrassment to most of us on the Left Coast. He wouldn't be any more welcome at our GTGs than he would at yours.
> 
> But...if y'all want to take up a collection to fly him out there so he can see first hand what you're doing I'll gladly pitch in. One way, though. I ain't paying to get him back.


 
LMAO! I doubt he'd make it back. Poor fellow would end up getting lost and wind up in a bear trap or something.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2011)

bob are you threating us,no thanks you guys can keep him.


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well that is fine for the guys that are like you with extra money:taped: I suggest a build off earlier on. 440 Stihl versus 372 done in 4 hours and under a $100 dollars, and no machine shop tools, hand tools and emery cloth,old school and simple.


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> actaully the last thing he said was if a 1200 dollar saw is not enough go get the 1800 dollar or more saw. but yep the 250 for a port job is out of the question


 
Thanks for making my point even more clearly, Terry.

Funny how the west coast loggers are telling him to stop and the east coast loggers are laughing at him and anyone who uses a ported saw is greatly amused and yet, he just keeps plugging away.

So, HBRN, can you please explain how it costs you less to spend $600 than $250? I belong to the National Honor Society in Economics but I missed that lesson.

Or, is it possible you work for the Federal Government?

In that case, all bets are off!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> bob are you threating us,no thanks you guys can keep him.


 
Damn, you caught on. :msp_smile: We don't really want him either. I thought about hiring him as a "pro faller" just for the entertainment value but everybody would be laughing so hard at him that we wouldn't get any wood on the ground.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup. Most of us out here know and appreciate what you guys do and what you know. Hbrn is an embarrassment to most of us on the Left Coast. He wouldn't be any more welcome at our GTGs than he would at yours.
> 
> But...if y'all want to take up a collection to fly him out there so he can see first hand what you're doing I'll gladly pitch in. One way, though. I ain't paying to get him back.


 
I don't do or know much( just a lowly firewood dog)
He's more than welcome to any of these GTG's


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> Thanks for making my point even more clearly, Terry.
> 
> Funny how the west coast loggers are telling him to stop and the east coast loggers are laughing at him and anyone who uses a ported saw is greatly amused and yet, he just keeps plugging away.
> 
> ...


 
You proved my point right there with bad math. How many average working class guy who have bills will be able to pay for a saw to be shipped off and worked on then pay for it to be shipped back with little if any guarantee of a warranty.


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Damn, you caught on. :msp_smile: We don't really want him either. I thought about hiring him as a "pro faller" just for the entertainment value but everybody would be laughing so hard at him that we wouldn't get any wood on the ground.


 
But if you videotaped it, think of the money you could make!


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You proved my point right there with bad math. How many average working class guy who have bills will be able to pay for a saw to be shipped off and worked on then pay for it to be shipped back with little if any guarantee of a warranty.


 
And yet you just told them to buy an 880 if a 660 wasn't big enough.

Do you have any idea what an 880 costs?

Do you live in your mother's basement?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't make us start breaking out the HBRN signs again.


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You proved my point right there with bad math. How many average working class guy who have bills will be able to pay for a saw to be shipped off and worked on then pay for it to be shipped back with little if any guarantee of a warranty.


 
Hmm! Funny how many of famous saw modification shops are located in the same area as you. :confused2: Maybe because there is a demand for such there?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

*ANYWAYS,,,* My vote in this thread was other. It don't really matter to me what saw was chosen. I'm in it for the fun ( and the hotdogs)LOL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You proved my point right there with bad math. How many average working class guy who have bills will be able to pay for a saw to be shipped off and worked on then pay for it to be shipped back with little if any guarantee of a warranty.


 
Hey Wendell. You proved his point man. Now if we could just figure out what his point is? Longer the bar, better the logger maybe? Or, theres an idiot in every crowd?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> *ANYWAYS,,,* My vote in this thread was other. It don't really matter to me what saw was chosen. I'm in it for the fun ( and the hotdogs)LOL


 
Ahhyea, I'll take a few more of them dawgs myself. And some more of that mac salad and baked beans to go with it


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> And yet you just told them to buy an 880 if a 660 wasn't big enough.
> 
> Do you have any idea what an 880 costs?
> 
> *Do you live in your mother's basement*?


 
It's a good thing I done got my bedtime diaper on already or you'd be owin me fer a new chair!!!!!!! Just let it flow!!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Ahhyea, I'll take a few more of them dawgs myself. And some more of that mac salad and baked beans to go with it


 
Don't forget that broccoli and cauliflower salad. That was amazing!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hey Wendell. You proved his point man. Now if we could just figure out what his point is? Longer the bar, better the logger maybe? Or, theres an idiot in every crowd?


 
I guess I did, at least in his mind and that seems to be a very, very scary place.

I think your last point is most likely.

But, I do have a 42" bar. Guess that makes me a hell of a logger in his world. I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2011)

If not for the fact that he is incapable of learning at an advanced level, I would be VERY tempted to take a couple of files, some emery cloth and a video camera and show him just how full of bovine manure he actually is!!!

Mike


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

Mini-Mac



Seriously Scotty, lay off the posts about porting. Your not gonna win. I dont even have 100$ in my porting tools. And would be glad to do it with a file and emery cloth if thats all I had. 
Just to run a saw, and feel the difference from stock to a descent woodsport is awesome. Especially if you know you created that difference with your own hands.

A 660 is a better cutting saw than a 880 out of the box. They say no replacement for displacement... WRONG! A 660 will walk over a 880 till you get past a 36" bar. 

No need for the bigger saw when a smaller one gets the job done. I mean yea, I have a 3120 with a 6' bar. Big deal. Ill carry the 394 toting a 36" over the 3120 anyday. 
Also a ported saw takes no more maintanence, just keep the filters clean, screen unclogged and the tanks full.
It may take tuning for altitude, but I dont see you going from 2000 to 8000 in a day? Thats a heck of a climb up a hill.

And if you would have kept up with the original "worksaw build off" thread. You would have seen that it was a WORKSAW build off. The rules were strict, and a race saw would have burnt up during the testing. A woods port is something that time and time again has been proven in the woods. Yea it may shorten the life of a machine, but I think that a small amount of every paycheck should go towards a backup saw plan. Just logical thinking when you make a living on the shoestring. 

Now, back to the Mini-Mac build off!


----------



## MCW (Jun 26, 2011)

little possum said:


> A 660 is a better cutting saw than a 880 out of the box. They say no replacement for displacement... WRONG! A 660 will walk over a 880 till you get past a 36" bar.



Those 880's must be gutless  The pop upped and modded 660 I had or my two ported 390XP's won't walk over my stock 3120 even with a 24" bar - close but no cigar 

Self feeding yes but lean into them and not a hope. Unfortunately no matter how good somebody is at porting you'll be struggling to catch 27cc of displacement.

Now if only we could mount a turbo or blower...


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 26, 2011)

If the wood is very hard an 880 will win over a 660 over 30". Granted a stock 880 doesn't seem impressive in some types of wood but it is a lot harder to pinch the bar and stop the chain with the 880 compared to the 660. At least thats the way mine work when stumping.


----------



## MCW (Jun 26, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> If the wood is very hard an 880 will win over a 660 over 30". Granted a stock 880 doesn't seem impressive in some types of wood but it is a lot harder to pinch the bar and stop the chain with the 880 compared to the 660. At least thats the way mine work when stumping.



I probably should have added that I'm referring to the Australian delivered 880's and 3120's. I know the Aussie 3120's have a higher rev limit (12,000rpm) than the US delivered saws (9,700-9,800rpm). I think your 880's are limited lower than ours too from memory.
I've done the comparos and my modded 390XP's weren't even close with a 24" bar, brand new RSC chain, and hardwood. The modded 660 I had was close but no cigar however that 660 drank even more juice than my 3120 and thats saying something 
If anyone hear can show that they've produced more torque (not HP but torque) out of a 660 than a stock 880/3120 then I'm all ears. This is one point I'd love to be proven wrong on  Cause then I can sell my 3120!


----------



## wyk (Jun 26, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> If the wood is very hard an 880 will win over a 660 over 30". Granted a stock 880 doesn't seem impressive in some types of wood but it is a lot harder to pinch the bar and stop the chain with the 880 compared to the 660. At least thats the way mine work when stumping.


 
When are we gonna see that ported 880 in action? The only video I have of it is with a dull chain. So it was well over a minute in 36" of Fir. That was after we stumped 4' of Fir and some maple. I was very impressed with the torque of that non-ported 880, but the 066 was faster bucking 3' Fir that day, and the ported 385xp put them both to shame(doing it in nearly half the time). So we'll be needing that ported 880 video.


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> edisto said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the original topic of the thread is what model of saw should be used for the next build-off. Any thoughts?
> ...


 
So inexpensive is fine for guys like me with lots of money?

I think what we have here is a literacy issue.

Actually, it's pretty clear that this is a simple case of a lack of parental supervision. Do you think it's time to stop feeding the troll?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

edisto said:


> So inexpensive is fine for guys like me with lots of money?
> 
> I think what we have here is a literacy issue.
> 
> Actually, it's pretty clear that this is a simple case of a lack of parental supervision. Do you think it's time to stop feeding the troll?


 
Sssssssshhhh. I think he went away. That's good.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2011)

Man this thread got a lot longer after I went to bed. I'm glad I don't have email notifications for each post. This reminds me of the 660 vs 390 thread treeslingr had with bb20.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been reading along in amazement. How could anyone be so ####ing dumb??? I ain't even gonna say who I'm talking about, I bet ya'll can figure that out yourselves. :msp_wink:


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 26, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Sssssssshhhh. I think he went away. That's good.


 
Don't count your Chickens yet.

Bet he is just sleeping off last nights "bender".


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 26, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I've been reading along in amazement. How could anyone be so ####ing dumb??? I ain't even gonna say who I'm talking about, I bet ya'll can figure that out yourselves. :msp_wink:


 
Some people tell so many whoppers they have a hard time with reality.
I know this as fact, I work with a few :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So your saying I am dumb and ignorant...




Your posts are more revealing than anything anybody here says about you.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jun 26, 2011)

It has crossed my mind that it is really dh1984, this guy showed up exactly when dh went away. Possible?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 26, 2011)

Well it looks like the 7900 has the lead. That is what I voted for. Stumpy are you Ready?
I would assume the makita brother is also accepted.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 26, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> It has crossed my mind that it is really dh1984, this guy showed up exactly when dh went away. Possible?



Possible, but judging by their respective writing skills, no. HBRN has good writing skills, and it's very difficult consistantly write in the "style" of dh. I've tried a couple of time as a joke.

There was another member who registered shortly after dh & his "cousin" got banned, gave his location as TN, and his writing closely resembled that of dh. I don't think he's still around.


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

MCW said:


> Those 880's must be gutless  The pop upped and modded 660 I had or my two ported 390XP's won't walk over my stock 3120 even with a 24" bar - close but no cigar


I think you know what Im talkin bout Matt  Just seems the 084 and 880s I have ran just seemed to be slower. But they also turn less Rs than a 660. And you can tell the 88s are made for long bards. Id rather sling a 660 in the woods all day  But through a 24" and a 8 pin and then the 120ccs will rip!


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess whoever hosts the competition will decide the saw and the rules.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 26, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I guess whoever hosts the competition will decide the saw and the rules.


 
Hmmm,

House rules eh?

Might have to put a small GTG on at my place.

Perhaps a mill-off, I got a bunch of big Ash that needs slabbed.

Burying a bar in some long rips can put any saw made under extreme stress.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2011)

FWIW, I'm in for
1. 7900 (Dolkita 8401 actually), but if I had to, I could come up with a 7900 top end
2. MS361
3. 3400-4000cv series


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be a Stihl 046/460 build.


Mike


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Well if you your talking a work saw then the only two choices are the Stihl 440 and the Husqvarna 372. And it would be a more level playing field if the tools are common hand tools, no power tool. The hand tool angle presents a old school level to the build off. For me to have any shop do porting it is long drive to any decent shop. The Dolmars saw are to rare to be a fair contender. This should be more of a educational build off.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well if you your talking a work saw then the only two choices are the Stihl 440 and the Husqvarna 372. And it would be a more level playing field if the tools are common hand tools, no power tool. The hand tool angle presents a old school level to the build off. For me to have any shop do porting it is long drive to any decent shop. The Dolmars saw are to rare to be a fair contender. This should be more of a educational build off.


 
Your even keeled expressing of your point of view is refreshing., though I don't entirely agree. 440's and 372's are great work saws, but more than a few loggers would think of them as 'small'. 660/395 might be fun. Can't agree with the 'old school' take either. Dremels are inexpensive.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 26, 2011)

It IMO, would be awesome to one day have a 660/395 buildoff. Those 395's are really strong......


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

The 440 and 372 are quite common saws. I said old school to see the basics of how the porting was originally done. The hand tool angle is to show the average guy how to do is with basic tools, Kinda like a basic porting instruction manual. There are some on here that would like to understand the whole porting theory. How many beginning ports have a degree wheel for setting the ignition timing? Most guys that have saw(S) have emery cloth and files,yes some guys have power tools. The old school no power too; angle would be interesting to see done, then compare hand versus machine tool porting.


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

_stihlsawing_ said:


> It IMO, would be awesome to one day have a 660/395 buildoff. Those 395's are really strong......


 
Im in for that one! But all I have are 394s  
And the 660 will not be leaving here unless... Well, IDK why it would ever leave  

Gonna have to mill up some 8x8s. Gonna be hard to find a uniform log to do the testing, well one that justifys a 90cc thumper


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 26, 2011)

little possum said:


> Im in for that one! But all I have are 394s
> And the 660 will not be leaving here unless... Well, IDK why it would ever leave
> 
> Gonna have to mill up some 8x8s. Gonna be hard to find a uniform log to do the testing, well one that justifys a 90cc thumper


 
394- even better! We would have to make it 660/066 395/394 and 2094/2095. That would be really fun watchin all those big hawgs roll!!


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2011)

Tavia Performance Products Downloadable Degree Wheel

Now everybody has a degree wheel.

I see no reason to shun the tools we have at our disposal.


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The 440 and 372 are quite common saws. I said old school to see the basics of how the porting was originally done. The hand tool angle is to show the average guy how to do is with basic tools, Kinda like a basic porting instruction manual. There are some on here that would like to understand the whole porting theory. How many beginning ports have a degree wheel for setting the ignition timing? Most guys that have saw(S) have emery cloth and files,yes some guys have power tools. The old school no power too; angle would be interesting to see done, then compare hand versus machine tool porting.


 The same math/theory/configuration goes into a woods port regardless of the tools you do or do not have. Tighten the squish. Go 60% of the bore for a mild woods port. Up to 75% I believe for more of a agressive woods port. I think the only advantage the dremel/foredom/ what ever grinder would have would be a angled head or the right bit/bur to do the transfer work. But just a intake and exhaust widening will go a long way on a work saw.
Im not far enough into porting to be doing port timing yet. But there are plenty of guys on here that will offer help to anyone that asks.


----------



## audible fart (Jun 26, 2011)

Ms 390.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Ms 390.


 
not your best stuff af.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The 440 and 372 are quite common saws. I said old school to see the basics of how the porting was originally done. The hand tool angle is to show the average guy how to do is with basic tools, Kinda like a basic porting instruction manual. There are some on here that would like to understand the whole porting theory. How many beginning ports have a degree wheel for setting the ignition timing? Most guys that have saw(S) have emery cloth and files,yes some guys have power tools. The old school no power too; angle would be interesting to see done, then compare hand versus machine tool porting.


 
Power grinding tools have been around for a long long while. I use both power and hand tools when porting. I don't have a lot invested in my porting tools at all. A dremel with a flex shaft, some long shank carbide burrs, and some polishing accessories. Even the lathe I have is just a 7" swing X 12" bed. The "mill" I use is a 160.00 milling table mounted on a 16 speed 3/4" arbor drill press. If it was really expensive to do this stuff I could never have gotten started. Look at it this way, for the price of two or three saws a person can get set up to do a complete woods port including pop-ups. After running ported saws I will never have only stock saws again.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

I going have a go at porting when my 2095 jred is home. It needs rebuild so it will be easier to ruin it versus my daily work saw. I am planning on do a mini mac for fun, I have several dozen parts units and they are easy junk if they fail during moding:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2011)

I would still have the power tools regardless of chainsaws. You can buy a dremel and flex shaft for around a $100 with an assortment of bits. You can actually do it with the little sanding discs if you don't want to use carbide bits. A degree wheel setup I've got cost me $20 for a drill chuck and a bolt to mount it. I do want to expand my tool selection to include a foredom and cc handpiece. Someone besides terry can have a build off if they want. If I had more time I wouldn't mind doing the testing and not building a saw.


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I going have a go at porting when my 2095 jred is home. It needs rebuild so it will be easier to ruin it versus my daily work saw. I am planning on do a mini mac for fun, I have several dozen parts units and they are easy junk if they fail during moding:msp_thumbup:


 
:notrolls2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I going have a go at porting when my 2095 jred is home. It needs rebuild so it will be easier to ruin it versus my daily work saw. I am planning on do a mini mac for fun, I have several dozen parts units and they are easy junk if they fail during moding:msp_thumbup:


 


Now That's funny stuff right there!!!


In about 24 hours we've seen you go from "Porting ruins a saw and has no place in a work saw" to "It is just a toy for the rich" to "It's ok if the right person does it, but not on a West Coast saw" and now you are wanting to try your hand at it "with old school tools"!!!
I can see right now that if you ever experience one of the ported saws that you have been bad mouthing and find out how goofy you've been, you will be another damn "grindaholic" just like the rest of us!!!

The smarter you get, the dumber you will realize you've been!!!
Happy Grinding!


Mike


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Now That's funny stuff right there!!!
> 
> 
> In about 24 hours we've seen you go from "Porting ruins a saw and has no place in a work saw" to "It is just a toy for the rich" to "It's ok if the right person does it, but not on a West Coast saw" and now you are wanting to try your hand at it "with old school tools"!!!
> ...



Mike your just not very well educated from the lousy post you just posted! Porting can ruin a saw when done wrong,. Porting is fine for cookie cutters. The guys that are willing to spend money on a porting job have money to burn. The average saw user has limited resources are not going wasting money on porting. The best way to get the power is buy the most CC you can afford and muffler mod the saw then learn to sharpen the chain.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 26, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Now That's funny stuff right there!!!
> 
> 
> In about 24 hours we've seen you go from "Porting ruins a saw and has no place in a work saw" to "It is just a toy for the rich" to "It's ok if the right person does it, but not on a West Coast saw" and now you are wanting to try your hand at it "with old school tools"!!!
> ...


 
Lol, he's did a 180 since last night, eh? 

HBRN, whats with the little green arrow thingy you always put above your post?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Mike your just not very well educated from the lousy post you just posted! Porting can ruin a saw when done wrong,. Porting is fine for cookie cutters. The guys that are willing to spend money on a porting job have money to burn. The average saw user has limited resources are not going wasting money on porting. The best way to get the power is buy the most CC you can afford and muffler mod the saw then learn to sharpen the chain.


 
you're about to have your ass handed to you...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Lol, he's did a 180 since last night, eh?
> 
> HBRN, whats with the little green arrow thingy you always put above your post?


 
He's letting us know that he's givvin us tha runaround


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

This not about porting, this about a work saw. A work saw is one that is use to make money, not cut cookies.


----------



## wyk (Jun 26, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> you're about to have your ass handed to you...


 
He wouldn't know it if you handed him his ass even if it bit him on the ass.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> .. The average saw user has limited resources are not going wasting money on porting. The best way to get the power is buy the most CC you can afford and muffler mod the saw then learn to sharpen the chain.


 
I agree with that much, though not in that order. And the limited resource is time for most. Need the saw, buy the saw, then use the saw. As for 'wasting money' or porting being foolhardy, not your call. If someone is happier running a ported saw, and makes the time to make it happen, that's their choice.. and not the least bit foolish.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

teatersroad said:


> I agree with that much, though not in that order. And the limited resource is time for most. Need the saw, buy the saw, then use the saw. As for 'wasting money' or porting being foolhardy, not your call. If someone is happier running a ported saw, and makes the time to make it happen, that's their choice.. and not the least bit foolish.


 
The average person now days is trying make ends meet and survive as the world economics are going down the drain. If you can afford to wait for a good port job and think it will improve a saw go ahead. For me the money waste of sending off a saw to be worked on means less money to pay bills and less work gets done, I am more interest in simple thing that can improve the saw cheaply with little down time for the saw. Modifications that could be done in less then and evening that make the saw run better is of more value then speed.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude... you need to bow out of this thread. Seriously.

Gary


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Port modifications remove metal does that mean that shaving metal of a piston would gain speed?


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 26, 2011)

PNWHBRN here's an analogy for you, Your just like a bucket of D*cks, all heads and no brains. Give it up, with every post, you show your total lack of understanding how a two-stroke operates. If you have read the chainsaw thread in the last few months you would already realize that there has been a 372 build off. As soon as UPS delivers my 460 this next week that Simon ported you will learn something. There will be video's of a 460 before it was ported, dead stock, well broke in but dead stock. Then you will see the saw after it has had a "work saw" basic woods port. Same piece of 25" seasoned ash. I haven't even touched the saw and will bet you there is a nice performance increase. If it reduces cutting time 25%, I can see it increasing production times bucking firewood. It should pay for itself in a very short period of time.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread just gets better with age.

Straight outta MAD magazine...

Carry on.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Mike your just not very well educated from the lousy post you just posted! Porting can ruin a saw when done wrong,. Porting is fine for cookie cutters. The guys that are willing to spend money on a porting job have money to burn. The average saw user has limited resources are not going wasting money on porting. The best way to get the power is buy the most CC you can afford and muffler mod the saw then learn to sharpen the chain.


 


And here I thought you were gaining a little insight............MY BAD!!!
Seems like you can take the boy out of the dumba$$, But you can't take the dumba$$ out of the boy!

There is an old adage (look it up) around these parts that "even a blind hog will find an acorn once in a while if he roots around long enough". _MAYBE_ that will apply to you.
You are correct that a bad port job CAN ruin a top end (not necessarily a whole saw) but (listen closely now this is important) A MILD PORT JOB CAN SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASE PRODUCTION CAPABILITY WITHOUT ANY FEAR OF DAMAGE TO THE SAW WHATSOEVER!!!!!
Now read that over a few times and allow it to sink in through your thick skull!!

At the risk of wasting my precious time, here is a simplified lesson in economics.

If you and I were cutting side by side with the same BASIC saw, yours stock and mine ported, and I am putting 20% more board feet of timber on the ground, I am going to be putting more MONEY in my pocket at the end of the day than you are!

Paying someone who has the skills (if you don't have the skills or time yourself) to port a saw is NOT a business cost, it is a business investment!
The average port job, plus shipping both ways seems to be around $350.00.
If you were to increase your paycheck by just $35.00 per day that is 10 days to pay for all of the associated costs. In the business world they call that ROI, meaning Return On Investment!
On the eleventh day and every day thereafter the INVESTMENT will be paying you DIVIDENDS of $35.00 extra cash per day for the useful life of the asset (the ported saw). 

I have no doubt that you will fail to understand the above, but let's just call it my attempt at "charity work" for the day!
Furthermore, if I had posted the drivel you have in the past day, I would be ashamed and embarrassed to question the education of anyone else.
I will not engage you in a battle of wits............I refuse to duel with an unarmed man!!!


Mike


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... you need to bow out of this thread. Seriously.
> 
> Gary


 
Excellent idea. He brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 26, 2011)

The whole Dremel tool thing being expensive is ridiculous. I bought my own Dremel when I was 13 years old. Paid for it with money earned cutting grass.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2011)

How much McCulloch kart super 125 hotsaw, points ignition, for rpm max?


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Mike your just not very well educated from the lousy post you just posted! Porting can ruin a saw when done wrong,. Porting is fine for cookie cutters. The guys that are willing to spend money on a porting job have money to burn. The average saw user has limited resources are not going wasting money on porting. The best way to get the power is buy the most CC you can afford and muffler mod the saw then learn to sharpen the chain.


I typed about 5 paragraphs, but deleted them all because they will not make a difference. If you dont like ported work saws, then go back to playing on the loggin forum.


----------



## theoctagon (Jun 26, 2011)

What kind of burrs do you recommend for porting? I have never done it before but i want to try. I have a dremel, i will buy a flex attachment but i just want to get the right burrs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... you need to bow out of this thread. Seriously.
> 
> Gary


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2011)

I've started on my build off saw. Got the jug and piston spun and going together for some degree checks. 

Should I post a thread on the build or not???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 26, 2011)

stihl_sawing said:


> I've started on my build off saw. Got the jug and piston spun and going together for some degree checks.
> 
> Should I post a thread on the build or not???


 
Why not at least it will accomplish something. This thread has realy ben side tracked. Thanks to whats his name.


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Mike your just not very well educated...


 
Me love grammatical irony.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2011)

edisto said:


> Me love grammatical irony.


 
I don't know, he may be right. Mike is just, that is to say, a fair guy...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

This a work saw not a cookie cutter or hot saw. I think that the cheaper and few tools need is the best way to make it a level playing field. Now we could have class old school no power tools and the second class modern with tools


----------



## ECsaws (Jun 26, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> FWIW, I'm in for
> 1. 7900 (Dolkita 8401 actually), but if I had to, I could come up with a 7900 top end


 
I see no reason why we can't have two build offs ??? 
I will even host one if need be. I like the dolmars.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2011)

eric you take on the 7900 build and ill take on the ms460 build and surely these guys can fit into one build or the other if they want to.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 26, 2011)

PNWHBRN you have been more than adept at showing you have no clue as to what the definition of what a work saw is. You really need to try to attend a GTG so that you may be enlightened. If you could attend one, keep your mouth shut and just observe you would learn more in a few hours than you have in your entire life. Why is so many fallers and loggers on here run modded saws. I can assure you it is not to blow their hard earned wages, it is so they can produce more in a shorter period of time therefore producing a bigger paycheck. As it seems you are having a tough time in this economy, it would seem that such a small investment to increase your productivity to increase your productivity and put a bigger check in your pocket would be a priority.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Ported saws are ok if done right, the only draw back is to find a good porter that will warranty their work. I have been around saws long enough to know that if a saw is going to go boom it is usually at worst possible moment. I only fell old growth pine, and pine snags and a saw failing is death sentence for the faller when falling snags. I have done a V stack on every falling saw I have owned and did muffler mods. The Jred that I am waiting for was a ported saw once in its life, it blew up and got rebuilt. The Jred 2095 with a ported slug was fun to cut with on the landing, but was no good when in overly steep ground to much weight. The 044 was the go to saw on steeper units running a 32" bar and full skip chain. I find the Vstack and muffler mods the easy way to get the extra power with out tearing a saw down to the crank case and doing porting. The easy and cheaper way to get more power is to get a bigger slug and jug.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2011)

Ecopsey said:


> I see no reason why we can have two build offs ???
> I will even host one if need be. *I like the dolmars*.


 


I guess you do!

Since you can make them run better than anyone else I've seen!
Rock On!
I'll be watching intently.


Mike


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I don't know, he may be right. Mike is just, that is to say, a fair guy...


 
Fair? I'd go as high as "very good", and I never met the guy!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 26, 2011)

Should I really read the last 8 pages of this thread? I'm away for a day and this thing goes crazy, lol.


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I find the Vstack and muffler mods the easy way to get the extra power with out tearing a saw down to the crank case and doing porting. The easy and cheaper way to get more power is to get a bigger slug and jug.


 
Yup. Much easier to replace the piston and cylinder than to go to all the trouble of taking the cylinder off to port it.

I still think we're dealing with some 13 year-old who's seen too many episodes of Ax Men.



blsnelling said:


> Should I really read the last 8 pages of this thread? I'm away for a day and this thing goes crazy, lol.


 
Nope. Just a passing troll.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

*Work saw*

The V stacks and muffler mods are more common in my area then port saws. It is a lot easier to swap out a slug and jug then take time to tear the saw down and port it and reassemble the saw. There is video on youtube proving this point, a woods ported 80cc saw versus a big bore kit,guess what the big bore kick the ported saw to the curb. Porting is always a gamble on a saw, 50% chance you succeed,50% chance you will fail. Big bore is 100 % guaranteed to boost power. 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Should I really read the last 8 pages of this thread? I'm away for a day and this thing goes crazy, lol.


 
Only if you're really bored.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Porting is always a gamble on a saw, 50% chance you succeed,50% chance you will fail. Big bore is 100 % guaranteed to boost power.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:


 
Simply not ture. Quite the opposite is fact. It's very rare for a properly ported saw to fail due to the mods. On the other hand, BB kit's are a toss up. It's a known fact that their quality is hit and miss. I for one will not port BB kits for others.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jun 26, 2011)

If you get some doofus with a dremil that just hogs out all the holes then Yes, you have a 50/50% chance of ruining the saw. If you Take the Pages & Pages of Knowledge that people have shared On This Site and do some Very Simple Calculations and put forth a small amount of effort you can have a small cube saw that runs like a big one. It isn't rocket science, but you can't do it with a hammer & chisel anymore...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> If you get some doofus with a dremil that just hogs out all the holes then Yes, you have a 50/50% chance of ruining the saw. If you Take the Pages & Pages of Knowledge that people have shared On This Site and do some Very Simple Calculations and put forth a small amount of effort you can have a small cube saw that runs like a big one. It isn't rocket science, but you can't do it with a hammer & chisel anymore...


 
This my point, knowing were and how much is the trick.Since Brad has the most videos of the jobs he has done, why not have him do a cylinder then cut it in half and show the difference between stock and ported?


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jun 26, 2011)

Brad has shown more of his work on this site than any other porter. Do a search, he shows before and after photos and videos.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 26, 2011)

It wouldn't matter how many video's are posted or have been posted or the thousand of post explaining this process step by step, it's a damn shame so many here have learned how to port and do port and then you come along. You have to have some mental capacity to understand. It seems your either a teenager trolling or some 35 year old spun out on meth. People have been very kind in trying to get the concept of what porting does thru your cro-magum thick cranium and you just don't get it. Like I said previously go to the next gtg, keep you mouth shut and run a ported saw, hands on is the only way your've ever going to get the idea.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 26, 2011)

Sheesh, the same old - same old. 
Here's the scoop. I fall timber for a living. I can drop the saw at the shop tomorow and have it ported for $xx. Instant increase in the piece count the next day. Does it decrease life? Probably. Will I notice it after a year of full time falling? Haven't yet. If I do?......$42 for new rings, which I'll do myself after work.

Do I run a work saw for a year? Nope. So...I'll port the damn thing and buy another one in 6-8 months.

No issues yet. If you want to port a saw, do it. The average firewood guy will never notice any decrease in lifespan. Clean your airfilter, fins, run good fuel, keep the chain sharp and forget about it.

Back on topic....what model will it be???? I wouldn't mind seeing what folks can do with a 66.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks like TLandrum's fall gtg will be the Stihl 460, he has already posted the rules on his thread. It looks like ECopsey is going to host a 7900 build off. Both excellent choices for a work saw build.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm confused... define "work saw" again.





  

Gary


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 26, 2011)

Ecopsey said:


> I see no reason why we can have two build offs ???
> I will even host one if need be. I like the dolmars.


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> eric you take on the 7900 build and ill take on the ms460 build and surely these guys can fit into one build or the other if they want to.




It'd be shame for the above excellent idea to get lost in this thread.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm confused... define "work saw" again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
otstir:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Work saw is one used daily to make money. And the fallers I know who still do falling use stock saws with muffler mods, some do use Vstacks. So if this is a work saw then the best two are the MS 440 and or The 372


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Too bad this thread became such a fight. I have never run a ported saw, or done porting. All my saw's have been stock, with a dual port muffler when I can ad them. This doe's not mean that I am a rookie or haven't cut big wood. Just mean's I haven't done porting or had it done. But when I discovered the walker family- Walkerized saw's. I wanted one, the only thing that stopped me was the money. Then it became real big on this site. I say if you are content, and it works for you on either side, stock or modified, then stay with what work's, but don't be afraid of new idea's, and method's. I am open minded, and willing to learn every day. I don't know everything, if I lived near some of you guy's. I would learn more about saw building hand's on love too. I would try porting, and if it did, or didn't work then I would know, but I would have tried either way. By all the people doing it, and the gain's, well something must work. I used to be into hot rod's, then four wheel drive truck's. Saw alot of gain's from machine work, and that has been proven for year's, and year's. I just wish some guy's could compromise a little, and wish that heated discussion or not tommorowow could be another day, and we remember it's about all of us, and not just me or you.:msp_sad: Brad started a good thread, and somewher it took a wrong turn.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> This my point, knowing were and how much is the trick.Since Brad has the most videos of the jobs he has done, why not have him do a cylinder then cut it in half and show the difference between stock and ported?




Dude????????? learning all the things that work in porting doesnt happen over night,,, there is published work on 2 stroke engine performance,,, most of it is directed toward motorcycles and kart engines but can be gleaned to use in piston ported or reed valve style saw engines,,,,, sort of ,,, they do the same thing,, it is nothing new.......
use google,, or Amazon and get yourself a book or two,,, then start on a wrecked saw,,,, ,,,, some times if its just aluminum transfer you can get the cylinder cleaned,,,, up buy a cheapo piston,,,, or save some time and get a used P/C from ebay,,, then you dont have a bunch invested

if you act right you could learn a bunch from some really cool people right here on this site use the search function on google it will usually link you back to here most of the time,,,, maybe over time pick up a dremel,,, a harbor freight die grinder and a few burrs and a few carbide cutters,, heck If you get proficient you may have to upgrade to a Foredom!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The V stacks and muffler mods are more common in my area then port saws. It is a lot easier to swap out a slug and jug then take time to tear the saw down and port it and reassemble the saw. There is video on youtube proving this point, a woods ported 80cc saw versus a big bore kit,guess what the big bore kick the ported saw to the curb. Porting is always a gamble on a saw, 50% chance you succeed,50% chance you will fail. Big bore is 100 % guaranteed to boost power.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:


 

Dude....your mind is cooked.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> Dude....your mind is cooked.


 
UHm your the one who aint even on the same planet:hmm3grin2orange: You guys are talking and not even showing the actual steps it takes. Proof is all that is required:msp_thumbup: I hear a lot of talk and see no proof of the actual process. I have spent several hours researching this subject and have only found one guy on you tube that showed a limited amount of the process. I think that if some that has done this work they would be able to do a cylinder then cut in half to show the changes made. Some of us in this world need to see the steps involved to know what the heck is going on inside the cylinder:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2011)

serve it up with some cole slaw.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> This my point, knowing were and how much is the trick.Since Brad has the most videos of the jobs he has done, *why not have him do a cylinder then cut it in half and show the difference between stock and ported*?


 
Why would anyone want to put a nicely ported cylinder thru a bandsaw ???
I wouldn't.

Waste of time and money.

Skip you-tube. There are plenty of detailed porting threads right here with detailed pics.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> UHm your the one who aint even on the same planet:hmm3grin2orange: You guys are talking and not even showing the actual steps it takes. Proof is all that is required:msp_thumbup: I hear a lot of talk and see no proof of the actual process. I have spent several hours researching this subject and have only found one guy on you tube that showed a limited amount of the process. I think that if some that has done this work they would be able to do a cylinder then cut in half to show the changes made. Some of us in this world need to see the steps involved to know what the heck is going on inside the cylinder:msp_thumbsup:


 
Step by step.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175244.htm


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a few cylinders that would be good candidates for show and tell. No need to ruin a nice cylinder.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have a few cylinders that would be good candidates for show and tell. No need to ruin a nice cylinder.


 
Hell, then send one out for porting.

Someone on here will be glad to help split it.

I will make the offer to cut length wise for ya.


----------



## little possum (Jun 27, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> What kind of burrs do you recommend for porting? I have never done it before but i want to try. I have a dremel, i will buy a flex attachment but i just want to get the right burrs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Carbide cutters. I believe that is for the Nikisail(sp) coating. 
But I have cylindrical burrs and pineapple shaped burrs. Small and medium depending on the task at hand. Some people also use the small discs occasionally.

Somebody help this fella out, I havent ported anything in a couple months.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2011)

little possum said:


> Carbide cutters. I believe that is for the Nikisail(sp) coating.
> But I have cylindrical burrs and pineapple shaped burrs. Small and medium depending on the task at hand. Some people also use the small discs occasionally.
> 
> Somebody help this fella out, I havent ported anything in a couple months.


 
These are some of the bits and things I use.







I use an 1/8" drill bit with sandpaper wrapped around it to smooth things up. There are better ways to do it but this is cheap and I always have different grits of paper on hand.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Work saw is one used daily to make money. And the fallers I know who still do falling use stock saws with muffler mods, some do use Vstacks. So if this is a work saw then the best two are the MS 440 and or The 372



Uh... "fished in!"

Dude... I gotta tell you. You are either a first class troll, and know how to get a desired response from people. Or you just don't give a crap.

I am at a loss.

If this is your take... then do not report anymore posts to moderators. You bring it on yourself.

That will be the last I post to you on the matter... 

Gary


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

We finally are getting the post on track  Seeing the right tools helps a lot more then idle chat about the subject. Know lets some pictures of various port design:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 27, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Uh... "fished in!"
> 
> Dude... I gotta tell you. You are either a first class troll, and know how to get a desired response from people. Or you just don't give a crap.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, c'mon Gary...don't give up. In two weeks, after reading everything available, Hbrn will be our new resident expert on porting. He'll be advising all the newbies on proper technique. I can hardly wait.

Maybe you could flag his posts with a CAUTION...INFORMATION PROBABLY INCORRECT AND CERTAINLY STUPID banner.

We need you to stay on the case, big guy. :msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> UHm your the one who aint even on the same planet. You guys are talking and not even showing the actual steps it takes. Proof is all that is required. I hear a lot of talk and see no proof of the actual process. I have spent several hours researching this subject and have only found one guy on you tube that showed a limited amount of the process. I think that if some that has done this work they would be able to do a cylinder then cut in half to show the changes made. Some of us in this world need to see the steps involved to know what the heck is going on inside the cylinder


 

Pull your thumb out of your butt and you might get somewhere. This was posted over 6 months ago. My saw. My work. The Man above gave you two ears and two eyes but only one mouth for a reason. 

Enjoy...


Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> A while back(a long while actually) I started making plans to mod my MS660. I decided I was going to do it
> ...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 27, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm confused... define "work saw" again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:hmm3grin2orange: After reading this thread, I might have chosen the wrong user name. :hmm3grin2orange: I have work saws but don't make a living with them? Should I have been called, Play Saw Collector? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> We finally are getting the post on track  Seeing the right tools helps a lot more then idle chat about the subject. Know lets some pictures of various port design:msp_thumbsup:


 
You are a strange individual man. About all I can say. Hopefully you'll find the help you need one of these days. :msp_unsure:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Ah, c'mon Gary...don't give up. In two weeks, after reading everything available, Hbrn will be our new resident expert on porting. He'll be advising all the newbies on proper technique. I can hardly wait.
> 
> Maybe you could flag his posts with a CAUTION...INFORMATION PROBABLY INCORRECT AND CERTAINLY STUPID banner.
> 
> We need you to stay on the case, big guy. :msp_wink:


 
I'm still on the case mang... Not by a long shot. I'm about half a tick from going back through this thread and ditching the BS posts. 

Gary


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm still on the case mang... Not by a long shot. I'm about half a tick from going back through this thread and ditching the BS posts.
> 
> Gary


 
Here's the other half:


----------



## Simonizer (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You proved my point right there with bad math. How many average working class guy who have bills will be able to pay for a saw to be shipped off and worked on then pay for it to be shipped back with little if any guarantee of a warranty.


 About 150-200 a year are sent to me under these exact conditions. If you can't afford that I would suspect you have chosen the wrong occupation for your skill level. Every faller I deal with runs a modded saw. They make $550.00 a day based on a 6 hr work day. In camp they also get a $70.00 a day living out allowance. There is some math for you.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 27, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> ...
> 
> then do not report anymore posts to moderators. You bring it on yourself....
> 
> Gary




So in addition to being ignorant and/or a troll, HILLBILLYREDNEC is a thin-skinned whiney-ass tattletale.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> About 150-200 a year are sent to me under these exact conditions. If you can't afford that I would suspect you have chosen the wrong occupation for your skill level.


 
Calls a spade a spade don't he? 


Wish it would let me rep you.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have had issue with the search function on here like alot of people. The basic work saw porting wild card is regional build specs. So if this is a work saw then it should be 70cc class. Simple and easy modification done with hand tools would be a easier build to follow then a power tool build.


----------



## little possum (Jun 27, 2011)

Well in that case you need to buy some quality files. Round, flat-rectangle, triangle. In various sizes as well. And then you will need sandpaper in various grits. 
But the math and measurements will be the same no matter what you use. Start a thread, and somebody might help you out. Maybe
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/119774.htm
Evans 066
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/121972.htm
056 Kid, he got a lot of help
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/28857-2.htm
Gypo
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/89498.htm
Brmorgan
Blsnelling did a couple good walk throughs.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2011)

edisto said:


> Calls a spade a spade don't he?
> 
> 
> Wish it would let me rep you.


 
I got him for ya...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

little possum said:


> Well in that case you need to buy some quality files. Round, flat-rectangle, triangle. In various sizes as well. And then you will need sandpaper in various grits.
> But the math and measurements will be the same no matter what you use. Start a thread, and somebody might help you out. Maybe
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/119774.htm
> Evans 066
> ...


Your the first person to acutaul show the info needed:msp_thumbup:


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, risking alienation here. HBRN chose the wrong thread and method to go dissing port work,, however. Not all good loggers port their saws, and not everyone that ports their saw is a good logger. This forum does lean to the 'ToolTown' mentality of hopping up whatever runs, and many do it well. However, time saved in the workplace is all about working hard, working smart, and having the right tool for the job. The right tool for some may well be a stocker saw. And the _need_ for ultimate horsepower by the occasional sawyer..is dubious. Some of my saws are ported, and I'm glad for it; but I know some stand up loggers that wouldn't bother with port work. These are folks I hold in pretty high regard, and make their living in the woods.

The motivation for hopping up saws are many, and all of them just. It does not however make you wise, and to choose not to does not make you a fool.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

teatersroad said:


> The motivation for hopping up saws are many, and all of them just. It does not however make you wise, and to choose not to does not make you a fool.


 
Absolutely. I think the designation as foolish was based upon evidence other than his view of porting. Or, at least, his initial view. I'm getting a little confused...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

teatersroad said:


> Well, risking alienation here. HBRN chose the wrong thread and method to go dissing port work,, however. Not all good loggers port their saws, and not everyone that ports their saw is a good logger. This forum does lean to the 'ToolTown' mentality of hopping up whatever runs, and many do it well. However, time saved in the workplace is all about working hard, working smart, and having the right tool for the job. The right tool for some may well be a stocker saw. And the _need_ for ultimate horsepower by the occasional sawyer..is dubious. Some of my saws are ported, and I'm glad for it; but I know some stand up loggers that wouldn't bother with port work. These are folks I hold in pretty high regard, and make their living in the woods.
> 
> The motivation for hopping up saws are many, and all of them just. It does not however make you wise, and to choose not to does not make you a fool.


I never said porting was bad, it is not option for some people,some do not have money or the knowledge, also some people can afford to risk the only saw . This poll is about work saw build off . Simple mods can be done cheaper and be done with limited tool. Taking a stock saw and improving the performance simply and easily is more interesting then how much a porting job can produce speed. I have watched hours of hoped up saws. Yes porting does make the saw faster, but a few simple mods to a stock saw can achieve a decent level of improvement.The biggest saw improvement i have found is learning different ways to do chain sharpening to gain speed and efficiency.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hillbilly's rep "A"s are now full! 

With so many on here contributing with interesting input yet to get of the first line with at least double the amount of posts gives you bit of an indication doesn't it?


----------



## promac850 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Work saw is one used daily to make money. And the fallers I know who still do falling use stock saws with muffler mods, some do use Vstacks. So if this is a work saw then the best two are the MS 440 and or The 372


 
Bah, screw those. (if I had one of those two, it'd be a 372...) I'll run my works ported Pro Mac 850 every time I gotta buck or cut a tree down, if the landscaping job pulls through. I've already got a part time job turning wrenches on cars, and I learned a lot there already.

Shut up and go dig for the Porting 101 thread... I used that information to port my 850, as well as Stinkbait's Super Pro 81 thread.

If you find that thread, and post a link to it, then good... 

Otherwise, GTFO.


----------



## paccity (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I still think the work saw build is the way to go. Kinda like a show and tell of how and what to do for sawyers on a budget. To many of the saws built on here are worthless for work because they are over built and would fail to perform in the real world, this aint Cookie cutter fairytale land yaz know. I am always looking for ways to improve the standard off the shelf work saw. I see porting as no value in the woods, to much risk of it failing at the wrong time.


 
hbrn' you say that porting is not bad? you said it right here? :msp_wink: and as not having a place in the wood's
? the one saw i have with the most hours on it is the l&l teddy ported 066. ported or not they all work , ported a little more efficiant. ....... why am i even saying this.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet Jesus, who left the door unlock on the old aged home again?? Thought we all got out of “Chainsaw Viagra” on the last one of these threads. 

Bottom line gentlemen, no pros around my area run modified saws. I wonder why?? Yea I know, my view is too narrow, I need to get out more and veggimite enhancement blab , blab, blab. Whatever. 

So you can’t make quota running a stock saw and you gots to fall back on $350+ for “enhancement” cuz you need it to perform?? Might be time to start thinking about another career?? Perhaps you could try porting saws?? Yea, like that’s profitable. Let me count the number of chainsaws porters I know of in my area. Oppps..None available. I wonder why??? Must all be out “portin” scags and exmarks for the the lescos. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but them the facts. It’s a piss poor carpenter who blames his tools. I wonder if that applies to sawyers and fellers??


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> hbrn' you say that porting is not bad? you said it right here? :msp_wink:


 You need to re read the last line, I said I see no value for porting in the woods, did not say it was bad, not really good idea in the woods. I do not want to be falling a tree and have a ported saw fail on me, seen it once not a pretty scene, it about killed the faller. A work saw should be 100% reliable and have nothing done to it to that could cause it to fail.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 27, 2011)

edisto said:


> Absolutely. I think the designation as foolish was based upon evidence other than his view of porting. Or, at least, his initial view. *I'm getting a little confused...*


 
Ed ... Life outside the joint ain't easy. Freedom's just another word for "I'm getting a little confused". ~ Kris Kristofferson and Fred Foster, with joat's assistance.


----------



## paccity (Jun 27, 2011)

mine has'nt ? and won't fail any faster than a stock one.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2011)

no one said that they needed a ported saw to make quota, they have said they run ported saws becouse it makes there job easier and adds to the total daily quota aka makes them a little extra money for the same time spent. in turn porting pays for itself and then starts making you more money. i dont know of any simpler way to put it.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

joatmon said:


> Ed ... Life outside the joint ain't easy. Freedom's just another word for "I'm getting a little confused". ~ Kris Kristofferson and Fred Foster, with joat's assistance.


 
Life was more simple being married to the man with the most cigarettes...


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> no one said that they needed a ported saw to make quota, they have said they run ported saws becouse it makes there job easier and adds to the total daily quota aka makes them a little extra money for the same time spent. in turn porting pays for itself and then starts making you more money. i dont know of any simpler way to put it.


 
Try putting it like this:

"Make them extra money for same time spent. Pay for self then make more money."


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

A work saw and a production woods saw are two different saws. This is a work saw thread not a production saw build


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 27, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Sweet Jesus, who left the door unlock on the old aged home again?? Thought we all got out of “Chainsaw Viagra” on the last one of these threads.
> 
> Bottom line gentlemen, no pros around my area run modified saws. I wonder why?? Yea I know, my view is too narrow, I need to get out more and veggimite enhancement blab , blab, blab. Whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Your the first person to acutaul show the info needed:msp_thumbup:



Oh really???? I posted this info yesterday.



Mastermind said:


> Step by step.......
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175244.htm


 


Mastermind said:


> These are some of the bits and things I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Chris J. said:


> So in addition to being ignorant and/or a troll, HILLBILLYREDNEC is a thin-skinned whiney-ass tattletale.


 
I couldn't have said it better myself.



teatersroad said:


> Well, risking alienation here. HBRN chose the wrong thread and method to go dissing port work,, however. Not all good loggers port their saws, and not everyone that ports their saw is a good logger. This forum does lean to the 'ToolTown' mentality of hopping up whatever runs, and many do it well. However, time saved in the workplace is all about working hard, working smart, and having the right tool for the job. The right tool for some may well be a stocker saw. And the _need_ for ultimate horsepower by the occasional sawyer..is dubious. Some of my saws are ported, and I'm glad for it; but I know some stand up loggers that wouldn't bother with port work. These are folks I hold in pretty high regard, and make their living in the woods.
> 
> The motivation for hopping up saws are many, and all of them just. It does not however make you wise, and to choose not to does not make you a fool.


 
Great post and all true. A well stated take on things is always welcome. 



tlandrum2002 said:


> no one said that they needed a ported saw to make quota, they have said they run ported saws becouse it makes there job easier and adds to the total daily quota aka makes them a little extra money for the same time spent. in turn porting pays for itself and then starts making you more money. i dont know of any simpler way to put it.



What is a wood sport anywho?????


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> A work saw and a production woods saw are two different saws. This is a work saw thread not a production saw build


 
Go ahead and tell me this ain't a worksaw or a production woods saw...


<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2x7MXn5zuEw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## paccity (Jun 27, 2011)

pizzin in the wind, have we figured which saw it will be.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


>


 
I'll get the rope...:msp_wink:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> Go ahead and tell me this ain't a worksaw or a production woods saw...
> 
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2x7MXn5zuEw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That is a production saw not a work, that was a no brainier :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> pizzin in the wind, have we figured which saw it will be.


 
Terry's building 460's and EC is building 7900's...
Done and done...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What is a wood sport anywho?????


 
a wood sport is when you take a chainsaw to the woods and go tree bowling. you use the saw to see how many you can knock down


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Oh really???? I posted this info yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is the point of this post


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> That is a production saw not a work, that was a no brainier :bang:


 
That's what I get for doubting the physicists...turns out there are things dense enough to absorb light.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> That is a production saw not a work, that was a no brainier :bang:


 
Now tell me it's not ported....


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> What is the point of this post


 
You are just a dumbass. I see it now.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 27, 2011)

*Troll of the year*

.... and it's not even July yet. I'm impressed. Anyhow, saws anyone? 7900? 460? 346? 440? 361?



although on a side note, and it has been mentioned already, but I feel the need to reiterate, This is one of the first times on AS I've seen people who can't agree on water being wet agreeing this guy's a douche.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> You are just a dumbass. I see it now.


 
If is I am so dumb, why I have I tried to stay within the work saw area and every else is derailing my posts


----------



## promac850 (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If is I am so dumb, why I have I tried to stay within the work saw area and every else is derailing my posts


 
What we all are discussing in terms of work saws is a porting/muff modding/etc. that does not compromise the reliability of a saw... and properly done ports with information from the Porting 101 thread and many other threads on this site will last as long, and sometimes longer than a stock saw.

Muff mods... do not open the exit more than 80% or so, porting, start off by not touching the upper area of the exhaust port, and the lower area of the intake port... just widen and clean up the ports...

Widen them until they are about 2mm from the edge of the piston skirt in the narrowest spot. Once that's all done, clean up the cylinder and ensure no metal chips reside inside... then slap the thing back together and run it, tune it, and check for leaks and proper operation.

Now read this post, and leave us the hell alone.


----------



## Simonizer (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If is I am so dumb, why I have I tried to stay within the work saw area and every else is derailing my posts


If you are a troll trying to be the sand in the vaseline, you deserve all the flaming you are getting. If you are just an innocent window-licker trying to fit in, then I feel a bit more sympathetic towards you. I am going with option 2. Usually trolls are semi-articulate. God bless you my challenged friend. If you go to the next GTG, a kind man might buy you an ice cream.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

promac610 said:


> What we all are discussing in terms of work saws is a porting/muff modding/etc. that does not compromise the reliability of a saw... and properly done ports with information from the Porting 101 thread and many other threads on this site will last as long, and sometimes longer than a stock saw.
> 
> Muff mods... do not open the exit more than 80% or so, porting, start off by not touching the upper area of the exhaust port, and the lower area of the intake port... just widen and clean up the ports...
> 
> ...


 
Now the thread has some decent input to help define the build.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2011)

HBRN... you're passion for the "work saw" is nauseating... Seriously... *please* leave the thread so these cats can get on with their discussion. You have brought nothing forth that has in any way helped this thread. Every post you have made has disctracted everyone trying to make a decent discussion in this thread. 

I asked nicely... 

Gary


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

*Saw*

Now that there is some sort of clarity coming to this thread. If a work saw does get porting versus other simple mods which method of cylinder modifications gain the most for performance?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 27, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


>


 
Thank gods the aussie brain surgeons are here to keep me on the strait and narrow. Now all we need is the prof to show up and tell me how to run my business in the ”real world”. Oh and no hard feelings mate!


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Now that there is some sort of clarity coming to this thread. If a work saw does get porting versus other simple mods which method of cylinder modifications gain the most for performance?


 
Click on THIS LINK

Read it.

When you have finished reading it, read it again.

Then, if you have more questions, start a new thread, or post them in the "Porting 101" thread, but PLEASE stop posting in this one.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Thank gods the aussie brain surgeons are here to keep me on the strain and narrow. Now all we need is the prof to show up and tell me how to run my business in the ”real world”. Oh and no hard feelings mate!


 
They're like ants...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

So what are the boundary of the build to avoid someone cheating? I am up for a 70 cc saw mod if there is some basic guidelines to go by. Got a few ideas. How mild or wild we going?


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> pizzin in the wind, have we figured which saw it will be.




Terry is planning a 046/460 build-off GTGin TN.

Eric Copsey might be hosting a 7900 build-off GTG in OH.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 27, 2011)

edisto said:


> They're like ants...


 
The only use I gots for ants is splitter lube. I must admit, they do a great job.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If is I am so dumb, why I have I tried to stay within the work saw area and every else is derailing my posts


 



DERAILING YOUR POSTS!!!

Boy, You have got one hell of a lot of nerve!

The adults here were trying to conduct an intelligent ADULT conversation about a topic of interest to US.
Then you came along and interjected (look it up) your whining and pulling on our pants leg just like any spoiled brat would do, disrupting our conversation with your STUPID and UNWANTED opinions and then resulting to bald faced LIES and you have the unmitigated GALL (look it up) to accuse someone of derailing YOUR pissy assed, BULLSH!T posts???

Now just like any good father would do, Gary has given you 2 warnings that you are about to get you tail kicked into BANNED CAMP and just like any spoiled little upstart you are insisting on pushing him to see just how far he will let you go.
Don't go crying to Darin when he pulls your pants down right here in front of everyone and spanks you ass like you so richly deserve!!!

I am done with you now..............be gone!!!!


Mike


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> .... and it's not even July yet. I'm impressed. Anyhow, saws anyone? 7900? 460? 346? 440? 361?



Sounds like there's going to be a 7900 buildoff in your neck of the woods.



FATGUY said:


> although on a side note, and it has been mentioned already, but I feel the need to reiterate, This is one of the first times on AS I've seen people who can't agree on water being wet agreeing this guy's a douche.


 
Define "wet".


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

Who is going to do PNW group? Be interested in hooking up with a few the local guys to do a local built. Just need to make some room in the shop to do the Ms 460 mods.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 27, 2011)

.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CNTwi53PVa0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Simonizer (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Who is going to do PNW group? Be interested in hooking up with a few the local guys to do a local built. Just need to make some room in the shop to do the Ms 460 mods.


How many different people are running around inside your melon? You have my interest peaked.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oblivious... 

Gary


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the saw prep and ready now to see how many other local are in the mood to get a PNW saw group together.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 27, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Thank gods the aussie brain surgeons are here to keep me on the strait and narrow. Now all we need is the prof to show up and tell me how to run my business in the ”real world”. Oh and no hard feelings mate!


 
Yawn!

No hard feelings mate!

Yawn!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 27, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Thank gods the aussie brain surgeons are here to keep me on the strait and narrow. Now all we need is the prof to show up and tell me how to run my business in the ”real world”. Oh and no hard feelings mate!


 


edisto said:


> They're like ants...



Calling the kettle black?



CentaurG2 said:


> The only use I gots for ants is splitter lube. I must admit, they do a great job.


 
Typical example of racism we see from you narrow minded lot. Not surprising.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 27, 2011)

MCW said:


> Those 880's must be gutless  The pop upped and modded 660 I had or my two ported 390XP's won't walk over my stock 3120 even with a 24" bar - close but no cigar
> 
> Self feeding yes but lean into them and not a hope. Unfortunately no matter how good somebody is at porting you'll be struggling to catch 27cc of displacement.
> 
> Now if only we could mount a turbo or *blower*...



Blown/boosted is good!!!!!!!




GASoline71 said:


> Oblivious...
> 
> Gary


LOLOL!!! U think???????


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks for reminding me that i've got better things to do with my time.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Blown is good!!!!!!!



Sounds like a challenge:msp_thumbup: There no replacement for big CC and a blower


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 27, 2011)

I afraid that after your wonderful contributions to this thread, with your obvious profound knowledge, that any AS member in their right mind would run your sorry azz off their property while they were hosting a GTG. The liability would just be too great. You would either hurt yourself or inflict injury upon another individual. If I ever hosted one, and you were to attend I would have an ambulance on site, I'm afraid one of 
the attendees would not be as kind as Gary and would result to whatever it took to get the meaningless crap that spews from your lips to stop. 
I read your post and realize that even with 26-28% of my brian being eat up with scar tissue, due to the illness I suffer from, that I an truly blessed, that even at 75% capacity I am able to still function at a higher level than some.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Calling the kettle black?


 
LOL...I meant the trolls, not the Aussies. HBRN left a trail, and ol' Cent followed it. 

I would never besmirch a fellow commonwealther.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

So what are the limits and boundary of this build? With out rules there is build off.


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> So what are the limits and boundary of this build? With out rules there is build off.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

Got my build off saw ready. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175314.htm


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> LOL...I meant the trolls, not the Aussies. HBRN left a trail, and ol' Cent followed it.
> 
> I would never besmirch a fellow commonwealther.


 
Woops, my apologies! :msp_blushing:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Now just like any good father would do, Gary has given you 2 warnings that you are about to get you tail kicked into BANNED CAMP and just like any spoiled little upstart you are insisting on pushing him to see just how far he will let you go.
> Don't go crying to Darin when he pulls your pants down right here in front of everyone and spanks you ass like you so richly deserve!!!
> 
> I am done with you now..............be gone!!!!
> ...


 
Check out the Forestry and Logging section....page three of KiwiBro's thread on wedges. Seems as though, in addition to his other faults, Hbrn is stealing wood. He's prone to deleting his posts when he gets busted for another fairy tale so I quoted the whole thing.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Calling the kettle black?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical example of racism we see from you narrow minded lot. Not surprising.


 
Racism??Please, I doubt you even know the meaning of the word. Reshuffle you deck o cards and try again son.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> LOL...I meant the trolls, not the Aussies. HBRN left a trail, and ol' Cent followed it.
> 
> I would never besmirch a fellow commonwealther.


 
Ed, Its rough when you need to spell it out for them.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 28, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Racism??Please, I doubt you even know the meaning of the word. Reshuffle you deck o cards and try again son.



Nope, no reshuffle, it is what it is. 

You think your a big tough bloke who can get on here time and time again and tell people rudely what you think they are and expect them to wear it without any come back. Your a narcissist with deep issues mate. Gettem sorted out. The more you try and offend the more you seem to suffer. There's some anger in there ol' Cent. Seek some help mate.



CentaurG2 said:


> Ed, Its rough when you need to spell it out for them.



Oh another attempt to offend....yawn. Apparently I wasn't the only one that misread it.


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Woops, my apologies! :msp_blushing:


 
Not at all. I was shooting for subtle, and wound up with ambiguous.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Nope, no reshuffle, it is what it is.
> 
> You think your a big tough bloke who can get on here time and time again and tell people rudely what you think they are and expect them to wear it without any come back. Your a narcissist with deep issues mate. Gettem sorted out. The more you try and offend the more you seem to suffer. There's some anger in there ol' Cent. Seek some help mate.
> 
> ...


 
Narcissist. Now I did half to look that one up. It’s a personality disorder involving power prestige and vanity. I always considered myself as more of a parasite but I am liking the narcissist idea. Would make a great name for a night club or a ported saw. Oh the possibilities are endless. 

Anhoo, I did not start this war and I am willing to let bygones be bygones but if you want to continue, i gots all day. As a side note, be very careful who you accuse of being a racist. It’s quite a derogatory term in the states and you should not use it lightly. I going to assume you are kinda young and did not really know any better.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kids ....*

Don't make me stop this car ....


----------



## MCW (Jun 28, 2011)

little possum said:


> I think you know what Im talkin bout Matt  Just seems the 084 and 880s I have ran just seemed to be slower. But they also turn less Rs than a 660. And you can tell the 88s are made for long bards. *Id rather sling a 660 in the woods all day*  But through a 24" and a 8 pin and then the 120ccs will rip!



I agree mate. The 880's and 3120's are certainly punishing for all day use  I have seen a few US delivered 880's and 3120's running and they do sound a bit choked 





CentaurG2 said:


> Thank gods the aussie brain surgeons are here to keep me on the strait and narrow. Now all we need is the prof to show up and tell me how to run my business in the ”real world”. Oh and no hard feelings mate!


 


CentaurG2 said:


> Racism??Please, I doubt you even know the meaning of the word. Reshuffle you deck o cards and try again son.


 


CentaurG2 said:


> Ed, Its rough when you need to spell it out for them.



Not exactly sure whats up here? We look like you, eat the same food, have the same beliefs, drive the same cars, we ARE actually a Western World country so grow some balls and fess up...

Whats your problem with Australians? If you just have an issue with Al that's fine because I hate him too  but I'd love to know where this anti Australian rant is coming from?

Is it because we invented Vegemite? Is it because you want to cuddle a Koala and can't find one? They're not as cuddley as you think. They bite, scratch and hiss, and their farts smell like gum leaves...



CentaurG2 said:


> Anhoo, I did not start this war and I am willing to let bygones be bygones but if you want to continue, i gots all day.



What war are you talking about? I mean I read the news a lot but I didn't think Australia and the US were at war?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> Sounds like there's going to be a 7900 buildoff in your neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> *Define "wet"*.


 
too easy...


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> I agree mate. The 880's and 3120's are certainly punishing for all day use  I have seen a few US delivered 880's and 3120's running and they do sound a bit choked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Matt, what's invisible and smells like carrots?


----------



## MCW (Jun 28, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> Hey Matt, what's invisible and smells like carrots?



Dunno? But I have a feeling this will be good...


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> LOL...I meant the trolls, not the Aussies. HBRN left a trail, and ol' Cent followed it.
> 
> I would never besmirch a fellow commonwealther.


 
perhaps Cent confused Austrians and Australians?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> Dunno? But I have a feeling this will be good...


 
No Matt, not good at all. Bunny farts. 
It's your fault, that damn Koala fart comment brouight it out.


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Racism??Please, I doubt you even know the meaning of the word. Reshuffle you deck o cards and try again son.


 
In all fairness, Americans define racism differently than Europeans, Aussies, et al do. Basically any attack on tradition, heritage, even one's appearance (ginger hair) etc is considered a racist attack outside of America. Whereas within the US it is typically mainly related to the persons actual race(ignoring the fact we are all of the same race...).

Anywho, you two settle down and have some tea! Hai yah!


----------



## MCW (Jun 28, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> perhaps Cent confused Austrians and Australians?



Well Arnold Scwarzenegger does have a lot to answer for...



FATGUY said:


> No Matt, not good at all. Bunny farts.
> It's your fault, that damn Koala fart comment brouight it out.



It's actually quite amazing Nik. Eucalyptus Oil is good for colds, sinuses etc so if you manage to catch a Koala and bag his farts you'll get over your ills in no time. Thats if the little mongrels don't bite and scratch you to death first...



wyk said:


> In all fairness, Americans define racism differently than Europeans, Aussies, et al do.



Racism is defined by law and not one's perception of it. It's like water off of a duck's back to me but I just want to know what's got up his nose in relation to us Aussies and this supposed war we're fighting. I've got the guns loaded and the doors barracaded. I'm positively sh*tting myself in fear


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> Well Arnold Scwarzenegger does have a lot to answer for...
> 
> Racism is defined by law and not one's perception of it. It's like water off of a duck's back to me but I just want to know what's got up his nose in relation to us Aussies and this supposed war we're fighting. I've got the guns loaded and the doors barracaded. I'm positively sh*tting myself in fear


 
Psh, The Terminator apologizes to no one!

'Hate crimes' are defined in the US, but I dunno if there are universal laws about racism. In any case, it is very odd as an American for me to hear people call some things racist in Europe, which was my point - we have very different perceptions and laws regarding racism. Reginald D. Hunter had a good quote, "Ginger is not even a race, but you guys give out to them like nothing else".

So, what did Matt do when he came across one dead racist and one live racist? 

He reloaded.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> I agree mate. The 880's and 3120's are certainly punishing for all day use  I have seen a few US delivered 880's and 3120's running and they do sound a bit choked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got no beefs with aussies or anyone. I guess you will just half to go ask al. He seems to not like me or my ideas about porting and I try so hard to be nice. Perhaps I was a little hard on him. He must be a little more thinned skinned than I thought. Thanks for clearing it all up. Maby some carley simon will brighten the mood.

YouTube - ‪You're So Vain - Official Video - Carly Simon‬&rlm;


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

wyk said:


> In all fairness, Americans define racism differently than Europeans, Aussies, et al do. Basically any attack on tradition, heritage, even one's appearance (ginger hair) etc is considered a racist attack outside of America. Whereas within the US it is typically mainly related to the persons actual race(ignoring the fact we are all of the same race...).
> 
> Anywho, you two settle down and have some tea! Hai yah!


 
So thats the difference. Culture shock. My bad.


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> perhaps Cent confused Austrians and Australians?


 






Dat's not a knife...DAT'S a knife!


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> I got no beefs with aussies or anyone. I guess you will just half to go ask al. He seems to not like me or my ideas about porting and I try so hard to be nice. Perhaps I was a little hard on him. He must be a little more thinned skinned than I thought. Thanks for clearing it all up. Maby some carley simon will brighten the mood.


 
Saying you have no beef and then thinly veiling a personal attack? Sure...why not. 

You haven't had your tea yet, have ya? 

How does that saying go?

_ 'Winning an internet argument is like winning the special Olympics - You're both retarded'._

Hrm, hope HBRN doesn't take that too personally.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 28, 2011)

wyk said:


> Saying you have no beef and then thinly veiling a *personal attack*? Sure...why not.
> 
> You haven't had your tea yet, have ya?
> 
> ...


 
Priceless!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> Well Arnold Scwarzenegger does have a lot to answer for...


 
He's just a growing boy with active glands...


----------



## MCW (Jun 28, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> I got no beefs with aussies or anyone. I guess you will just half to go ask al. He seems to not like me or my ideas about porting and I try so hard to be nice. Perhaps I was a little hard on him. He must be a little more thinned skinned than I thought. Thanks for clearing it all up.



Hey that's fine. I thought you may have hated me for something like body odour or the fact I don't wash for months on end. Then I realised you can't smell me via the interweb so thought it may be due to something else like Vegemite or the United State's lack of Koalas.
I won't get involved in the porting argument. Chainsaw motors have ports, I've seen a few, but thats about all I know


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> I won't get involved in the porting argument. Chainsaw motors have ports, I've seen a few, but thats about all I know


 
Any port in a storm will do, bud...


----------



## MCW (Jun 28, 2011)

wyk said:


> Any port in a storm will do, bud...



Port is good  I cracked into my stash of Liquer Tokay tonight - now that gear is smooth...


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

wyk said:


> Saying you have no beef and then thinly veiling a personal attack? Sure...why not.
> 
> You haven't had your tea yet, have ya?
> 
> ...


 
Free States pc lesson #2. Mentally challenged or disabled is the correct term. We wouldn’t want to offend anyone around here.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hey that's fine. I thought you may have hated me for something like body odour or the fact I don't wash for months on end. Then I realised you can't smell me via the interweb so thought it may be due to something else like Vegemite or the United State's lack of Koalas.
> I won't get involved in the porting argument. Chainsaw motors have ports, I've seen a few, but thats about all I know


 
Plenty o veggemite in the states but we are painfully short of Koalas. I don’t think we are missing much. They are reported to stink worse than a ported chainsaw but no firsthand experience on this. Might want to keep up on the hygiene or you could be mistaken for one. End up in some states zoo eating eucalyptus leaves while slack jawed yolkels gawk at you all day. Actually, sounds just like a normal day at work cept for the eucalyptus.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is a complete bust.

Thank you Trolls.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> This thread is a complete bust.
> 
> Thank you Trolls.


 
Har, Har, Har!


----------



## paccity (Jun 28, 2011)

to bad too. maybe get it back on track?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> to bad too. maybe get it back on track?


 
Too late. I think I'm done with this thread. Too much crap to sort through.


----------



## paccity (Jun 28, 2011)

well maybe a little later? the sad thing is i found myself getting wraped up in the bs also. my apoligies. net interfacing is still new to me. later fraser.


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

I must admit it was a guilty pleasure witnessing HBRN's fizzling meltdown.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

paccity said:


> well maybe a little later? the sad thing is i found myself getting wraped up in the bs also. my apoligies. net interfacing is still new to me. later fraser.


 
I'm as guilty as anyone for smartass posts. When someone that damn stupid posts over and over with that sort of drivel I can't help myself.


----------



## paccity (Jun 28, 2011)

ya, sometimes hard to ignore. think i'll go figure which of the long in the tooth stihls sittin under the bench i'll freshen up and do a little massagin to.


----------



## little possum (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was gonna go through the thread and cull all the BS. But then the thread would make no sence.

So... if you'se cats wanna start a new one... I can close this one... and police out the BS from the get go in the new one.

Your call... 

Gary


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 28, 2011)

Just my opinion but I dont see a thing wrong with letting Brad enter his 440 in it. I bet it will surprise some people. 
Its all in good fun anyways. Maybee its not to late to just to include 440's too at that. I mean since Stihl re-introduced them and all. I bet there would be a lot more saws in the mix then. But I can surely understand the rules being set and all too.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 28, 2011)

_stihlsawing_ said:


> Just my opinion but I dont see a thing wrong with letting Brad enter his 440 in it. I bet it will surprise some people.
> Its all in good fun anyways. Maybee its not to late to just to include 440's too at that. I mean since Stihl re-introduced them and all. I bet there would be a lot more saws in the mix then. But I can surely understand the rules being set and all too.


 
Judging from the amount of entries in the last contest I don't think there will be a problem filling the slots in this one.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 28, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Judging from the amount of entries in the last contest I don't think there will be a problem filling the slots in this one.


 
Your prolly right. Just wishful thinking. Im really thinkin strong about a new 440 myself.


----------



## wendell (Jun 28, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I was gonna go through the thread and cull all the BS. But then the thread would make no sence.
> 
> So... if you'se cats wanna start a new one... I can close this one... and police out the BS from the get go in the new one.
> 
> ...


 
Since the decision(s) have been made on the next build offs, it would seem this one has about run its course anyway. Plus, he'd just find the new one anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 28, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I was gonna go through the thread and cull all the BS. But then the thread would make no sence.
> 
> So... if you'se cats wanna start a new one... I can close this one... and police out the BS from the get go in the new one.
> 
> ...


 
Naah. It's all good.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not prepaired to host a buildoff, but am curious what saw would most be interested in.


 
Anything but a Stihl.:msp_w00t:


----------



## 7oaks (Jun 28, 2011)

*Yes*



GASoline71 said:


> I was gonna go through the thread and cull all the BS. But then the thread would make no sence.
> 
> So... if you'se cats wanna start a new one... I can close this one... and police out the BS from the get go in the new one.
> 
> ...


 
My vote - lock it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2011)

Be a shame to lose all that entertainment value!!!


Mike


----------



## promac850 (Jun 28, 2011)

*MINI MACS!!*


----------



## lfnh (Jun 28, 2011)

hard to tell the enterainers from the enterainees in this thread 

it may still have wings and legs, so maybe it'll fly on its own. who knows ?

if it gets closed, my cut-in-half offer is retracted...

IBL


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

lfnh said:


> hard to tell the enterainers from the enterainees in this thread
> 
> it may still have wings and legs, so maybe it'll fly on its own. who knows ?
> 
> ...


 
I'm just an off-topic rep ho that builds a pretty mean saw. Understand????


----------



## lfnh (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm just an off-topic rep ho that builds a pretty mean saw. Understand????


 
you ain't got time to be mucking around in this thread...

you're supposed to have your nose to the grindstone (or is that a file ?)
for the revised 460 (great thread, btw).

now is that going to be a wood's ported build ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

lfnh said:


> you ain't got time to be mucking around in this thread...
> 
> you're supposed to have your nose to the grindstone (or is that a file ?)
> for the revised 460 (great thread, btw).
> ...


 
Did you miss the video??? That saw is finished.


----------



## little possum (Jun 28, 2011)

Ive got the itch to port something awfully bad...


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

little possum said:


> Ive got the itch to port something awfully bad...


 
Send me Joe's 066 and you can port this 2101 I got sittin here.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 28, 2011)

promac610 said:


> *MINI MACS!!*


 
This would be a fun side project for giggles. They are very easy to euthanize if they become ferrel. They tend to be underestimated little saws, I have a few and they get treated like a shot-put balls. Yes they are a touch tight to work on, but they can be worked on. Should take 10 minutes or less to pull the motor assembly.


----------



## little possum (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Send me Joe's 066 and you can port this 2101 I got sittin here.


 
660*  But DN put some magic on that one so the work is already done for ya  SP says he is too proud of that one, cause it was his birfday present. I thought you already ported the 2101?


----------



## lfnh (Jun 28, 2011)

video - not on dialup.

porting and piston pics look nice.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like the 7900 is "winning" - but most likely that happens because the 372xp isn't an option.......


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

little possum said:


> 660*  But DN put some magic on that one so the work is already done for ya  SP says he is too proud of that one, cause it was his birfday present. I thought you already ported the 2101?


 
I just tickled it a little. Those jugs are hard to come by and I was ascared.


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Did you miss the video??? That saw is finished.


 
But is it a work saw, or a production saw?


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

little possum said:


> Ive got the itch to port something awfully bad...


 
I just keep piling up old saws and parts...


...which reminds me...is that 910 still sitting on the parts washer?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> But is it a work saw, or a production saw?


 
Well Sir. I would have to say that it is a working production saw.


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Well Sir. I would have to say that it is a working production saw.


 
Damn. I was hoping for a producing work saw...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 28, 2011)

edisto said:


> Damn. I was hoping for a producing work saw...


 
Shoot for a reproducing worksaw. You'll make millions.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 28, 2011)

Zach ... is that a saw with which I'm familiar? That 084 looks familiar as well. 



little possum said:


> 660*  But DN put some magic on that one so the work is already done for ya  SP says he is too proud of that one, cause it was his birfday present. I thought you already ported the 2101?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

joatmon said:


> Zach ... is that a saw with which I'm familiar? That 084 looks familiar as well.


 
That 084 should look familiar. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## edisto (Jun 28, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Shoot for a reproducing worksaw. You'll make millions.


 
Only if I can get them to come out of the shed.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2011)

wendell said:


> Since the decision(s) have been made on the next build offs, it would seem this one has about run its course anyway. Plus, he'd just find the new one anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:



True... but I would see to it from early on that it wouldn't interfere with the thread. 

Gary


----------



## wendell (Jun 28, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> True... but I would see to it from early on that it wouldn't interfere with the thread.
> 
> Gary


 
Well, it does seem his more amiable personality is posting today. :msp_tongue:


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just tickled it a little. Those jugs are hard to come by and I was ascared.


 
Reminds me of my last date.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

wyk said:


> Reminds me of my last date.


 
I like the cut of your jib Sir!!!

You ever come over to off-topic???


----------



## wendell (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I like the cut of your jib Sir!!!
> 
> You ever come over to off-topic???


 
Stop soliciting. Or else get a room.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2011)

wendell said:


> Stop soliciting. Or else get a room.


 
I ain't got no money. Spent it all on freakin saws!!!


----------



## wyk (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I like the cut of your jib Sir!!!
> 
> You ever come over to off-topic???


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 28, 2011)

i voted other since the cs-310 wasn't listed:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 28, 2011)

The 460 sounds like a great candidate to me. I can hardly wait.  The 24" hardwood cants are a great idea IMO. Going to be a fun GTG for sure. Hopefully the weather will be nice in Oct.
I hope I can find me a 460 to get into the competition with. It would be a first for me porting but I think I'm ready to try it out. 
Maybe the 660 will come up sometime. That would be a fun one also.


----------



## little possum (Jun 29, 2011)

edisto said:


> I just keep piling up old saws and parts...
> 
> 
> ...which reminds me...is that 910 still sitting on the parts washer?


 No sir, it went North. Keep piling saws! And one day we will have a NC build off GTG  Whatcha got that needs to leave  haha



joatmon said:


> Zach ... is that a saw with which I'm familiar? That 084 looks familiar as well.


 Well yes sir, it would be very familiar, as is the ol 084. The 660 is now pops pride and joy. He said it and his SX2, my "brother" and I suprised him with in the duck blind will never leave.


----------



## edisto (Jun 30, 2011)

little possum said:


> No sir, it went North. Keep piling saws! And one day we will have a NC build off GTG  Whatcha got that needs to leave  haha


 
What I need is to stop piling them up, and start working on them!

Having kids (and trying to keep the SC rainforest from invading my yard) is putting a huge damper on my playtime. The payoff should be an extra pair of hands in a few years!


----------



## joatmon (Jun 30, 2011)

edisto said:


> What I need is to stop piling them up, and start working on them!
> 
> Having kids (and trying to keep the SC rainforest from invading my yard) is putting a huge damper on my playtime. *The payoff should be an extra pair of hands in a few years*!


 
The cell mate with all the cigarettes getting out?


----------



## edisto (Jun 30, 2011)

joatmon said:


> The cell mate with all the cigarettes getting out?


 
I made an impassioned plea at his parole hearing.


----------

